# Tubeless fürs Rennrad?



## scylla (13. April 2011)

Hallo,

seit kurzem gibt es eine Rennrad-Felge von Notubes, die ZTR Alpha. 
Wie alles Felgen von Notubes soll die ja (wie der Name schon sagt) schlauchlos fahrbar sein.
Da ich am Mtb mittlerweile fast komplett auf schlauchlose Systeme umgestiegen bin, und von den Notubes Mtb-Felgen begeistert bin, reizt mich die Möglichkeit, das auch mal auf dem Rennrad zu probieren.

Haltet ihr Tubeless am Rennrad überhaupt für sinnvoll?
Hat das schon mal jemand probiert? Wenn ja, bemerkt man im Abrollverhalten einen Unterschied?
Welche Drücke sind möglich und sinnvoll?
Welche Reifen lassen sich tubeless montieren?
Halten die Reifen auch in Kurvenlagen stabil auf den Felgen?

Einen Laufradsatz mit den Alpha Felgen habe ich bereits... allerdings fiel die Entscheidung aufgrund von Gewicht, Steifigkeit und Qualität der Notubes Felgen. Ob ich die wirklich tubeless fahren werde weiß ich eben noch nicht... daher möchte ich hier gerne mal eine Diskussion anregen.

Was an den Felgen auffällt: Sie sind breiter als "übliche" Rennrad-Felgen (z.B. Mavic oder DT). Mit Schlauch montiert wird ein Conti GP 4000S Reifen richtig voluminös  will heißen über 1 mm breiter als z.B. auf einer Mavic Open Pro Felge und auch deutlich höher. 
Ein erster Test einen Conti Reifen schlauchlos mit Milch zu montieren fiel negativ aus: Der Reifenwulst ploppte schön (sogar hörbar) in die Felge, allerdings scheint der Reifen selbst nicht geeignet zu sein, da die Flanken zu porös waren und die Luft auch mit viel Milch nicht halten konnten.

So, jetzt bin ich gespannt auf eure Meinungen oder noch besser Erfahrungen 

Grüße,
scylla


----------



## Tobsn (13. April 2011)

Du wirst kaum glauben, aber ich hab das Tubeless Experiment gerade selber gewagt.
Allerdings nur 6-700km und fahre jetzt wieder mit Schlauch.

Zum Hergang:
- Felge: geschlossene UST Felge von Mavic (C29ssmax).
- Reifen: Michelin Optimum Pro; vorne gebraucht, hinten neu
- 40ml Milch pro Reifen (weniger hätte es auch getan)

Es war Samstag, hat geregnet, hatte alles da und ich musste eh neue Reifen fürs Trainingslager montieren.

Montag ging ohne Probleme, Reifen waren nach 2x aufpumpen dicht und haben den Druck sehr gut gehalten.
Bin dann hier auch ein paar Touren gefahren, super.
War dann damit im Urlaub auf Sizilien, auch super bis ...
Auf einer kleinen Abfahrt beim Etna, plötzlich ein Knall am Hinterrad und schon fuhr ich auf der Felge.
War weder schnell, Kurve, Loch oder sonst was, Reifen ist ohne ersichtlichen Grund von der Felge gehüpft.
Hab dann das Experiment abgebrochen und vorne und hinten wieder auf Schlauch gewechselt.
Eigentlich Schade.

Denke es war die Milch, die die Reibung zwischen Mantel und Felge reduziert hat, so dass er einfach runterspringen konnte.
Mantel an sich saß super auf der Felge und hat auch ohne Milch den Druck über fast eine Minute gehalten.

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. April 2011)

hört sich nicht gut an!
Sowas Ähnliches hatte ich befürchtet. Kenne das ja auch vom Mtb, dass es mal kurz den Mantel aus dem Sitz in der Felge zieht, wenn man einen Stein o.ä. ungünstig trifft. Meistens springt er aber wieder von alleine ins Felgenhorn zurück und abgesehen von einem kleinen *pfft* und minimalem Druckverlust passiert weiter nichts. 
Beim Rennrad mit den entsprechend höheren Drücken, schmäleren Reifen, und höheren Geschwindigkeiten kann sowas aber wohl schon gefährlich werden. Vor allem wenn's den Reifen komplett runter reißt... und dann auch noch ohne Einfluss vom Untergrund!

Ich hoffe, dir ist bei der Aktion nichts passiert!
Nicht auszudenken, wenn's am Vorderrad geknallt hätte 

Welchen Druck hattest du denn ungefähr auf dem Reifen?


----------



## Tobsn (13. April 2011)

Druck kann ich dir genau sagen. 
Es war die 5. Tour im Urlaub und davor zum ersten Mal im Urlaub den Luftdruck geprüft.
Laut meinem SKS Rennkompressor 6 bar vorne und 6,5 bar hinten.
Also nicht wirklich viel, ist aber auch ein 25mm Reifen.


----------



## siq (18. Juni 2016)

ich greife das Thema nochmals auf. Ich fahre die GP4000S II 25-622 vorne, 28-622 hinten auf DT's neuer RR Discfelge R460db, welche explizit Tubeless Ready ist. Hat schon mal jemand den GP4000S II an einer TL Felge, TL mit Milch getestet ? Wenn ja, welche Konfiguration und wie sind die Erfahrungen damit ?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. Juni 2016)

Nicht-TL(ready) Rennradreifen  funktionieren -auch auf TL(ready)-Felgen- nicht zuverlässig. 
Durch den hohen Reifendruck springen die gerne mal ab. 

Besser, Du beisst in den sauren Apfel und nimmst € 100,- für 'n Satz TL(ready/easy)-Reifen in die Hand.


----------



## siq (18. Juni 2016)

Kann das sein, dass ich nur den Schwalbe One als TL RR Reifen finden kann, oder gibt es da noch andere ?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. Juni 2016)

Von Schwalbe gibt's wohl nur den. Aber es gibt ja noch von anderen Herstellern welche. 
Spontan fallen mit da Maxxis Padrone TL & TR, Maxxis Radiale TL, Panaracer Race Type-A Evo 3, Hutchinson Fusion 3 & Fusion 5, Vittoria Corsa Speed noch ein...

Da würde mich der Radiale TL mal reizen. Aber der kommt auf fast € 100,-/Reifen... ;(

Edit: Specialized hat auch TL RR-Reifen.


----------



## siq (18. Juni 2016)

super, merci für die Infos. Ich schaue mir die mal an.


----------



## siq (21. Juni 2016)

derzeit würde ich nach dem lesen aller Infos, wohl die neuen 2016er Schwalben One Pro TL easy nehmen. Die gibt es etwa seit einem halben Jahr. Scheinbar passen die Schwalbe TL easy auch besonders gut zu den neueren DT Swiss TL ready Felgen, da die beiden Firmen das aufeinander abgestimmt haben sollen.
Hat jemand den Schwalbe One Pro schon TL im Einsatz ? Bravomässig und bei CRC wurden die schon mal sehr positiv getestet.


----------



## Timmy35 (21. Juni 2016)

Ich hab den Schwalbe One ohne Pro seit ca. einem Jahr. Verhält sich sehr unauffällig. War auf Campa Zonda Laufrädern einfach zu montieren und sogar ohne Milch einigermaßen dicht. Mit Milch ist er richtig dicht. Ist aber deutlich schwerer als der Pro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (21. Juni 2016)

wie sieht es bei Dir in der Zeit aus mit Pannen ? Besonders was Durchstiche angeht, würde mich interessieren. Auch ob die Milch das zuverlässig abdichten kann. Danke noch für die Infos !


----------



## Timmy35 (21. Juni 2016)

Ca. 4000km ohne Panne. Zur Zeit löst sich der Gummi am Reifenwulst etwas. Muss ich mal beobachten. Da es von Conti in absehbarer Zeit keinen TL-Rennradreifen gibt, werde ich mir als nächstes wohl auch den One Pro holen.

Milch habe ich in der Zeit übrigens nicht nachgefüllt...


----------



## siq (21. Juni 2016)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Ca. 4000km ohne Panne..


Das ist mal eine Ansage !


----------



## pug304 (22. Juni 2016)

habe den Schwalbe One ohne Pro. Leider sind bei uns die Radwege immer wieder massiv verdreckt, meist wenn der Rasenmäher da war und die Bankett-Steinchen auf den Teer befördert. Das gab ordentliche Löcher/Schnitte in die Lauffläche. Jeweils eines Löcher vorne und hinten waren luftdurchlässig. Bis ca. 4.5bar fällt dann der Reifendruck ab, bis dahin hauts die Milch raus, üble Sauerei  wenn man nicht anhält und das Loch nach unten dreht und so manuell abdichtet. Ich fahre den Reifen meist mit ca. 6bar.

Ich war am WE in Berlin beim Velotohon am Start. Drei fette Schlaglöcher bei HighSpeed mitgenommen, alles ohne Probleme. Da gab es einige mit Platten aussenrum. Wg. Abwenden von Auffahrunfällen musste ich ein paar Mal voll in die Eisen, Effekt Hinterreifen durchgebremst. Laufleistung 2800km am Hinterrad, ohne den Bremsschaden wäre der Hinterreifen aber in max. 500km durchgewesen.


----------



## siq (22. Juni 2016)

Dann ist Dein Fazit eher positiv zu werten, bez. Pannenresistenz ?


----------



## pug304 (22. Juni 2016)

klar, sonst würde ich das System nicht fahren  bin kein einziges Mal wg. Platten liegen geblieben  

wenn der Pro tatsächlich leichter ist würde ich persönlich die Finger davon lassen, ausser im Rennen mir Begleitfahzeug. Da sind dann garantiert auch weniger Gramm Gummi auf den Laufflächen. Und 3000km Laufleistung ist mager. 

Allerdings ist der Grip der Ones hervorragend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (24. Juni 2016)

gem den Schwalben soll der Pro mit dem neuen MikroSkin aber scheinbar nochmals Pannenresistenter sein wie der nicht Pro und das trotz des geringeren Gewichts. Ob's wirklich stimmt ? k.A. Erfahrungsberichte gibt es mit dem Pro ja auch noch nicht so viele.


----------



## pug304 (24. Juni 2016)

kaufen, montieren, mit dem MEsser malträtierern


----------



## siq (24. Juni 2016)

kaufen, montieren mache ich höchstwahrscheinlich sogar, mit dem Messer malträtieren wohl eher weniger


----------



## siq (30. Juni 2016)

so, die Pro's sind bestellt. Ich berichte dann weiter.


----------



## pug304 (5. Juli 2016)

für diejenigen, die im tubeless Mantel doch mal einen grösseren Schnitt haben, der einfach nicht wieder dicht werden will....

Das Zeugs hier http://www.maxalami.de/ ist zwar offziell für MTB Reifen gedacht,ich habs trotzdem an einem solchen Problemschnitt am Schwalbe One probiert. Und es funktioniert  Hatte aus Vorsicht erst mal nur 5bar gefahren, aus Angst dass es die Salami wieder raushaut. Blieb aber alles an seinem Platz und war sofort dicht. Gab einen kleinen HUppel vom überstehenden Material (habe 5mm stehen lassen, dass es nicht am Rahmen/Gabel schleift), das hatte ich dann nach ein paar Tagen mit dem Teppichmesser entfernt. Auch bei 6.5bar alles gut! Top!


----------



## Timmy35 (6. Juli 2016)

Ich habe gerade meine Schwalbe One durch die One Pro ersetzt. Ich bin von schlauchlos begeistert. Die Reifen ließen sich normal demontieren und die Pro One gingen gut auf die Felgen. Ich habe sie trocken ohne Milch montiert und sie ließen sich mit der Standpumpe aufpumpen und waren sofort dicht. Ich werde aber zur Sicherheit vor der nächsten Tour noch Milch einfüllen.

Die Milch in den alten war übrigens noch flüssig.

Mir kommt kein Schlauch mehr ans Rennrad. Die One Pro wiegen 250g in 25mm.


----------



## siq (7. Juli 2016)

habe gestern die pro's bekommen und montiert (Maxsalami hatte ich auch mitbestellt und bekommen ). Es ging alles super, ohne Kompressor und war auf Anhieb sofort dicht. Milch habe gleich auch je 40ml eingefüllt und bin dann damit kurz im Viertel herumgedüst. Es fühlt sich schon mal sehr gut an. Mal schauen wie sich das dann im Alltag bewährt.


----------



## siq (7. Juli 2016)

so, ich habe heute mal eine Testfahrt mit den TL Pro's gemacht. Die laufen super und vermitteln sattes Gripgefühl. Ein Druckverlust, jetzt nach 2Tagen, ist auch nicht feststellbar.


----------



## siq (12. Juli 2016)

Zwischenfazit: jetzt nach mittlerweile mehreren Fahrten damit, habe ich immer noch keinen Luftverlust feststellen können 
Vom Fahrverhalten bin ich absolut begeistert (auch bei Nässe top). Bis jetzt kann ich die nur empfehlen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre seit zwei Jahren die Fulcrum 2-Way Räder und habe mir jetzt auch die Schwalbe Pro 1 geleistet.

Die Montage war etwas stramm, ging aber mit etwas Überredungskunst und kräftigen Daumen ohne Montierhebel. Milch ist drin und der Reifenwulst mit etwas mehr Luftdruck sofort gesprungen.

Vorher hatte ich den Durano DD mit Latex-Schläuchen montiert: der Pro 1 rollt merklich leichter! Ein echter Gewinn. 

Zur Pannensicherheit kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, aber unsere Radwege sind ziemlich dreckig und immer wieder voller Split -und das steckt der Pro 1 jedenfalls weg.

Cooler Reifen den man weiterempfehlen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (19. Oktober 2016)

noch für interessierte: Der One Pro in Tubeless Konfiguration hat jetzt den Rekord gepackt den ich bisher hatte, bezüglich längste Zeite ohne Panne. Der Luftverlust ist nach wie vor auf dem Niveau von sehr guten Butylschläuchen. Die Fahreigenschaften, sowie der Verschleiss sind auch Top. Kurzum, bester Strassenreifen den ich je hatte.


----------



## siq (28. Februar 2017)

so, erster kleiner Schnitt in der Lauffläche. Es hat kurz "pffff" gemacht, war dann aber gleich wieder dicht und ist es immer noch.


----------



## mrwulf (2. März 2017)

siq schrieb:


> so, erster kleiner Schnitt in der Lauffläche. Es hat kurz "pffff" gemacht, war dann aber gleich wieder dicht und ist es immer noch.



Das liest sich gut. Wie viele km bist du bis jetzt gefahren? Was wiegt der Schwalbe in der 25mm Version?

Nachdem ich im Netz eher negative Erfahrungen zu Tubeless beim Rennrad gefunden habe, habe ich für meinen zweiten Laufradsatz gerade Conti 25mm GP4000s II gekauft. Mit denen hatte ich bis jetzt 2.600km pannenfrei sehr gute Erfahrungen....mit nem 100g Standard Conti Rennrad Schlauch. 

Am Mountainbike aber seit 2011 nur noch Tubeless unterwegs.


----------



## siq (2. März 2017)

es nun um die 2700km. Das Gewicht habe leider nicht mehr im Kopf, aber ich meine die Werksangabe von Schwalbe hat +/- gepasst. Ich pers.denke, dass die RR Felge schon zwingend laut Felgenhersteller TL tauglich sein sollte. Aufgrund der hohen Drücke dürfte das ganze Thema noch etwas heikler sein, wie bei dem MTB's. 
Ansonsten wie gesagt, ich hatte gleich neue TL taugliche Laufräder (DT R460db Felge) mit den Schwalbes One Pro Evos kombiniert und meine bis jetzt gemachten Erfahrungen sind durchwegs sehr positiv.


----------



## leviathan85 (31. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte hier mal meine Erfahrung zum Thema "Tubeless am Rennrad" kundtun und in die Runde fragen, ob andere auch ähnliche Erfahrungen hatten. Kurz vorweg, ich fahre seit 4 Jahren rundum sorglos tubeless an allen MTBs und hatte keinerlei Probleme.
Vor ca. 4 Wochen hab ich mir einen LRS für das Rennrad bauen lassen und wollte den auch tubeless aufbauen. 
Folgende Komponenten: 
Hope RS4 Nabe vorne/hinten (kein Straightpull)
ZTR Alpha 340 Disc
Sapim D-Light Speichen
Reifen: Schwalbe One Pro 25mm v/h

Nach nicht mal 150km hat es mir das komplette Vorderrad zerlegt, will heißen, es waren nahezu alle Speichen komplett locker! Und damit mein ich, dass ich die Speichen ohne Kraft ca. 5cm hin und her drücken konnte! Gemerkt hab ich das, weil aufgrund der niedrigen Speichenspannung eine der Speichen am Bremssattel hängen geblieben ist!! Beim Hinterrad war mMn noch alles in Ordnung. Ich habe dann den LRS zurückgeschickt und die Antwort von meinem Laufradbauer war, dass durch den Mantel die Speichenspannung soweit reduziert wurde (bis zu 40%), dass sich die Speichen anschließend lockern konnten. Um das zu verhindern müsste er die Speichenspannung höher als zugelassen auf 1400N anziehen. Das kann doch nicht Sinn der Sache sein! Also entweder ist die Felge murks oder die Mäntel. Momentan warte ich auf Rückmeldung von den Herstellern, was die dazu sagen.
Es wäre allerdings auch interessant zu wissen, ob jmd. von euch auch schon mal derartige Erfahrungen gemacht hat.

Grüße
Joni


----------



## Deleted 173968 (31. Mai 2017)

Mir fehlt der Zusammenhang zu tubeless.


----------



## leviathan85 (31. Mai 2017)

Naja, beide Laufräder waren komplett tubeless aufgebaut und sowohl Mantel, als auch Felge für tubeless freigegeben. Kernaussage des Laufradbauers war, dass aufgrund des Tubeless-Mantels, der ja straffer in der Felge sitzt, weil er komplett abdichten muss, die Speichenspannung nicht mehr gegeben war.
Das hat jetzt vll. nichts mit Dichtheit oder Fahrgefühl zu tun, aber ist ja durchaus nicht irrelevant für die Entscheidung auf tubeless umzurüsten, oder nicht?


----------



## t.schneider (31. Mai 2017)

Die Aussage, dass die Art des Reifen da einen Einfluss drauf hätte, ist Bullshit.


----------



## leviathan85 (31. Mai 2017)

Aha, und diese Aussage ist Bullshit, weil...?? Kannst du das irgendwie begründen oder ist das einfach deine Meinung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (31. Mai 2017)

die aussage ist Bulllshit, weil sich die Speichenspannung auch dann lockert, wenn du den Laufradsatz mit Schlauch fahren würdest so oder so üben beide varianten druck auf die Felge aus, und reduzieren die speichenspannung,
ypso facto hat der Tubeless aufbau nix, aber auch gar nix im kausalen zusammenhang mit den sich lockernden Speichen zu tun.
Die aussage, dass ein TL Reifen mit 6 Bar, mehr druck auf die Felge aufbringt, als ein Nicht TL-Reifen mit gleichem Druck, ist Totales gewäsch, mmn.


----------



## t.schneider (31. Mai 2017)

Wie Erkan schon sagte, gibt es keinen plausiblen Ursache/Wirkungszusammenhang (Am MTB schonmal das Problem gehabt . Dein Laufradbauer hat halt einen schlechten Job gemacht und lässt dich hier auflaufen. Vielleicht fragst du mal im Laufrad Forum nach, oder wir fragen mal @felixthewolf, @spokie oder einen anderen Experten ob wir nicht doch was nicht verstanden haben...


----------



## leviathan85 (1. Juni 2017)

Ich habe ja auch nicht behauptet, dass das mit Schlauch nicht passiert wäre. Vielmehr würde es aber ja bedeuten, dass ich dann in dieser Konstellation eben nicht tubeless fahren kann, obwohl alle Bauteile TL-ready gewesen wären. Ich kann weder die eine, noch die andere Aussage verifizieren, deshalb frage ich ja hier nach um andere Meinungen zu hören.
Die Aussage, dass unterschiedliche Reifen nicht unterschiedlichen Druck auf die Felge bringen sollen, kann ich aber nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Die Hersteller haben da ja schon unterschiedliche Bauformen und Materialien. Wenn der Wulst eines Mantels jetzt nicht optimal ins Felgenhorn passt, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass ein anderer Druck auf die Felge ausgeübt wird. Allerdings darf sich meiner Meinung nach die Felge deshalb nicht so extrem verformen, dass die Speichenspannung dadurch derart reduziert wird.
Mag sein, dass der Laufradbauer einen schlechten Job gemacht hat. Dann hätte er aber auch einfach sagen können, schick mir die Teile zurück und ich brings in Ordnung...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Juni 2017)

Gib' den Krempel zurück und besorg' Dir die 2-Way Fit von Fulcrum oder Campa.

Die Fulcrum habe ich bei mir seit über zwei Jahren im Einsatz -und die funktionieren völlig unauffällig. 

Edit: Sorry, Disc hatte ich überlesen. Die 2-Way Fit gibt es mWn noch nicht als Discversion. Ab September dann die Shamal in TL.


----------



## whitewater (1. Juni 2017)

--


----------



## whitewater (1. Juni 2017)

Den Effekt, den Dein Laufradbauer beschreibt, gibt es. Was Ursache für Dein Problem war weiß ich aber nicht. Kann sein,  das Rad war von sich zu schlapp, kann sein,  der Reifen saß wirklich zu strack.
Wie ließen sich die Reifen demontieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whitewater (1. Juni 2017)

t.schneider schrieb:


> Wie Erkan schon sagte, gibt es keinen plausiblen Ursache/Wirkungszusammenhang (Am MTB schonmal das Problem gehabt . Dein Laufradbauer hat halt einen schlechten Job gemacht und lässt dich hier auflaufen. Vielleicht fragst du mal im Laufrad Forum nach, oder wir fragen mal @felixthewolf, @spokie oder einen anderen Experten ob wir nicht doch was nicht verstanden haben...


Du hast nicht mal verstanden, was erkan geschrieben hat. 
Wie eng der Reifen sitzt, ist von Belang und tubeless Reifen und auch Felgen sind auf engen Sitz bemessen. Was keinen Unterschied macht, ist, ob man damit wirklich tubeless fährt oder einen Schlauch einzieht.
Bullxxx , bzw  das Problem nicht verstanden ist die Folgerung des TE mit dieser Kombi lediglich nicht tubeless fahren zu können. Wenn es nicht am Laufradbauer liegt, kann er die Kombi gar nicht fahren.


----------



## leviathan85 (1. Juni 2017)

Ich muss sagen, dass weder Montage noch Demontage der Mäntel ein großes Problem waren. Mit 2 Reifenhebern innerhalb von 2 Minuten drauf. Interessant war bei der Demontage allerdings, dass der Mantel nachdem die Luft raus war erst im Felgenhorn geblieben ist, sobald man aber den Mantel nur ein bisschen versucht hat runter zu drücken, springt der mit einem genau so lautem Knall von der Felge  wie beim Aufpumpen mit dem Kompressor, wenn der Mantel sich in das Felgenhorn drückt. Der Mantel springt dann wirklich komplett aus dem Felgenhorn und verdreht sich leicht. War vorne wie hinten der gleiche Effekt. Kenn ich so vom MTB überhaupt nicht. Also würde mal behaupten, der sitzt schon sehr knackig in der Felge...
@whitewater : Genau das mein ich...Sollte das so stimmen, was mein Laufradbauer sagt, dann kann ich so überhaupt nicht fahren! Oder die Speichen sind derart fest angezogen, dass sie mir reißen, oder Felge bzw. Nabe in Mitleidenschaft ziehen. Keine sehr guten Aussichten...


----------



## t.schneider (1. Juni 2017)

Nochmal für mich: Der Reifen hat ein Maß, das an der unteren Grenze der Toleranz liegt, die Felge liegt im Durchmesser am äusseren Limit. Irgendwer hat den Reifen doch auf die Felge bekommen und montiert mit Mitteln, die die Felge nicht zerstören. Wie viel lässt denn die Speichenspannung bei der Kombination nach? Ich habe bei meinem LRS aus Interesse mal nachgemessen: Fulcrum Racing 3 mit Schwalbe One hat mit einem platten Reifen auf der Felge 1100NM, mit 8,5bar nur noch 1000-1050NM. Für mein Verständnis müsste für einen Totalausfall nach nur 150km ein 26" Reifen montiert gewesen sein oder die Spannung war schlicht und einfach zu niedrig. Ich lerne, wie gesagt, gerne dazu.


----------



## leviathan85 (1. Juni 2017)

Das sind bei dir ja nicht mal 10% Verlust der Speichenspannung. Wenn ich den Ausgangswert von 1100N nehm und 40% abzieh, bin ich bei <700N! Ich kann leider nicht nachmessen, da ich kein Tensiometer habe und die Felgen ja momentan auch eingeschickt sind. Fakt ist, dass das 100%ig ein 28'' Mantel auf ner 28'' Felge war!


----------



## t.schneider (1. Juni 2017)

Das mit dem 26" war auch nur ein Witz 
Ich habe am VR gemessen, die Reifen waren schon sehr stramm zu montieren, ich habe einen Reifenheber verwendet, den ich für GP4000S2 nie brauche. Meine Intuition sagt, dass der Aufbau und nicht das verwendete Material der einzige Grund für den Ausfall ist.


----------



## whitewater (2. Juni 2017)

In was für einem Zustand sind die Räder denn jetzt? Repariert zurück? Oder noch beim Laufradbauer?
Wenn ersteres, dann ist es doch trivial:
Ausprobieren. Reifen runter, Spannung schätzen/peilen/messen, Reifen rauf, Luft drauf bis er ploppt und nochmal. (Für tiefere Erkenntnis kann man dann die Luft ablassen, ohne den Reifen aus dem Sitz zu drücken und einen dritten Wert nehmen)
Hier wäre num Schätzen der Spannung die Tonhöhe ein einfacher/billiger Weg. Es muss ja kein absoluter Wert genommen werden, das Verhältnis der Werte ist aussagekräftig.

Intuition...ja, sagt meine einerseits auch, aber die hängt davon ab, was man sich vorstellt. Es ist ja nicht der Luftdruck, der die Felge zusammendrückt. Stell Dir einen Alu Blechkonus vor (wenn man achsial auf die Felge sieht, geht diese ja von der Mitte zum Rand hin konisch auf). Jetzt nehmen wir einen Ring (nicht dehnbar, die Kevlar-Reifenwulst) und schieben ihn mit einer pneumatischen Presse immer weiter auf diesen Konus auf. Genau das passiert bis der Reifen in den Sitz ploppt. Auf einmal sagt die Intuition, das könnte schon hinkommen, daß der Felgenring nennenswert zusammengepresst wird, wie ein Fass von einem Faßreifen.
Deshalb oben auch der dritte Messwert. Der wird/sollte (schätze ich) ähnlich bzw. nur wenig niedriger sein, als mit Luft.

Btw.: wie schwer der Reifen aufzuziehen ist, sagt nicht viel. Die Alpha hat niedrige Felgenhörner, da kann man mit guter Technik auch Reifen am unteren Ende der Toleranz einfach aufziehen. Signifikant ist eher, wie schwer es ist, den Reifen "zum Ploppen" zu bekommen, bzw. in zum Demontieren wieder aus dem Sitz in die Mitte zu drücken.

Und einen hab ich noch: was für ein Felgenband hast Du benutzt? Wenn das bis über den Sitz reicht, macht dies das ganze Drama ja noch enger.


----------



## Tobsn (2. Juni 2017)

t.schneider schrieb:


> Nochmal für mich: Der Reifen hat ein Maß, das an der unteren Grenze der Toleranz liegt, die Felge liegt im Durchmesser am äusseren Limit. Irgendwer hat den Reifen doch auf die Felge bekommen und montiert mit Mitteln, die die Felge nicht zerstören...



Zum Montieren legt man den Reifen in die Mitte der Felge. Dort ist der Durchmesser der Felge am geringsten und funktioniert auch mit einem Reifen der Untermaß hat.
Beim Aufpumpen wird dann der Mantel nach außen gedrückt. Wenn dort die Toleranzen zu eng sind kann der Mantel die Felge stauchen. Inwieweit das die Speichenspannung senkt?  Aber so hab ich den Sachverhalt verstanden. 
Sobald der Reifen im den Felgenhorn sitzt ist es egal wie viel bar im Reifen sind.







Ich fahr den  Schwalbe One Pro in 28mm auf einer Mavic Allroad und der sitzt schon sehr stramm. Hat jeweils 6bar gebraucht bis er ins Felgenhorn sprang. War dann aber auch ohne Milch dicht. Speichen haben sich bei mir nicht gelockert.


----------



## whitewater (2. Juni 2017)

t.schneider schrieb:


> Nochmal für mich: Der Reifen hat ein Maß, das an der unteren Grenze der Toleranz liegt, die Felge liegt im Durchmesser am äusseren Limit. Irgendwer hat den Reifen doch auf die Felge bekommen und montiert mit Mitteln, die die Felge nicht zerstören.


@Tobsn , danke für das Bild Ich habe eine Kombi, die zumindest so strack sitzt, daß ich die Reifen wohl fahre, bis ich sie zerschneiden und wegwerfen kann. Und die Speichenspannung ist zwar nicht ins bodenlose abgestürzt, aber ich musste schon mit aufgezogenem Reifen nachzentrieren. Trotzdem habe ich sie ohne Probleme aufgezogen bekommen.
Daß ich sie nicht mehr runterbekomme liegt bei meinem Problem am einseitig sehr breiten Sitz der asymmetrischen Felge:




Von der schmalen Seite geht die Wulst leidlich runter, Flicken ist also kein Problem.


----------



## eddy 1 (2. Juni 2017)

Es ist aber so,das im tubeless Betrieb die Speichen mehr entlastet werden als mit Schlauch ,
Aber Mann kann die Speichenspannung ja wieder hochschrauben wenn der Reifen tubeless montiert ist 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## whitewater (2. Juni 2017)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Es ist aber so,das im tubeless Betrieb die Speichen mehr entlastet werden als mit Schlauch ,
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


Ist das so? Dann würde ich gern verstehen/erfahren, warum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (4. Juni 2017)

bin zwei Jahre lang die A340 V2 auf einem Notubes "Komplett-Laufrad" gefahren. Ohne grösseres Probleme, von schlecht passenden Schwalbe abgesehen (zweite Wahl?). Seit der Saison fahre ich Chinesen-Carbon als TL, auch absolut ohne Probleme. Meines Erachtens kommt das Plop, wenn der Reifen über den Hump springt. Der sollte das Abrutschen des Reifens ins Tiefbett vermeiden. Dichten sollte der Reifen aufgrund des Drucks auf die Felgenbremsflanke und eher nicht auf Grund des Formschlusses zum Felgenbett. Da kann man auch mit mehr Lagen des Felgenbandes spielen. Hast Du da vielleicht mehr als zwei Lagen verklebt? Dann gibt es natürlich mehr Druck auf das Felgenbett

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autofelge#/media/File:Felgenbezeichungen.svg


----------



## samedi (16. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mein Rennrad (mit dt swiss RR21 dicut Laufrädern) letztes Jahr im August auf tubeless umgerüstet mit dem Schwalbe Pro One. 
Lief auch ohne Probleme, bis ich jetzt die Dichtmilch wechseln wollte. 
Der hintere Reifen lässt sich nicht meht tubeless montieren. Er will nicht mehr in die Felge "springen". 
Habe meinen Kompressor quasi ungedrosselt mit 8 bar ohne Ventileinsatz in den Reifen pusten lassen, nix. Kein ploppen, Reifen zieht sich sofort wieder in die Mitte. Luft strömt an bestimmt 5-6 Stellen einfach zwischen Felge und Reifen raus.

Hat noch jemand solche Probleme mit dem Pro one? Wie habt ihr ihn wieder montiert bekommen?

Habe auch 2 MTBs auch tubeless laufen, dort ist es nie ein Problem den Reifen in die Felge zu bekommen.
Reklamation bei Schwalbe hat nix gebracht...


----------



## pug304 (19. Juni 2017)

samedi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mein Rennrad (mit dt swiss RR21 dicut Laufrädern) letztes Jahr im August auf tubeless umgerüstet mit dem Schwalbe Pro One.
> Lief auch ohne Probleme, bis ich jetzt die Dichtmilch wechseln wollte.
> ...



wieso machste auch zum Dichtmilchwechsel den Mantel runter?  Waren weisse Gummiklötzchen drin? Einfüllen würde ja auch -am besten mit Spritze- durchs Ventil einfüllen gehen.

Aber zum Problem: bist Du sicher, dass da wirklich 8bar im Reifen ankommen? Druckminderer defekt? Ich hatte hin und wieder mal das Problem, dass das Tubeless Ventil den Mantel blockiert hat, da dieser dann nicht mehr zwischen Felge und Dichtgummi nicht mehr durchgepasst hat. Ventil lösen, sozusagen in den Mantel schieben und schauen, dass der Mantel sauber auf der Felge liegt. Dann Ventil wieder befestigen. Folge ist hier, dass die Luft schin direkt in Ventilnäge wieder austritt und reingar nix im speziellen Mantel in den Hump drückt.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Juni 2017)

samedi schrieb:


> ...
> Der hintere Reifen lässt sich nicht meht tubeless montieren. Er will nicht mehr in die Felge "springen".
> Habe meinen Kompressor quasi ungedrosselt mit 8 bar ohne Ventileinsatz in den Reifen pusten lassen, nix. Kein ploppen, Reifen zieht sich sofort wieder in die Mitte. Luft strömt an bestimmt 5-6 Stellen einfach zwischen Felge und Reifen raus.
> ...



Ich habe meine vor ein paar Wochen auch abgedrückt und Milch nachgefüllt. Der One ist da mEn problemlos.
Ggf. mal die Wulst und den Sitz in der Felge sauber machen?


----------



## samedi (20. Juni 2017)

Ja, waren die schönen Flummies drin.
Der Druckminderer ist in Ordnung.
Es kommt jede Menge Luft im Reifen an. Er "bläht" sich auch schön auf, nur der reifen setzt sich einfach nicht.
Die Luft kommt rundherum zwischen Reifen und Felge raus.
Sauber ist auch alles.
Habe einen Arbeitskollegen der das gleiche Problem letztes Jahr hatte.
Er hats aufgegeben und wieder Schläuche reingezogen. Das will ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## pug304 (20. Juni 2017)

mehr als zwei Lagen Tape auf der Felge?


----------



## samedi (21. Juni 2017)

nein, war schon Tape serienmäßig drin. Denke das wird nur eine Lage sein.


----------



## pug304 (22. Juni 2017)

eine ist mutig. das reicht vom höheren Druck nicht, im vergleich zum MTB System. Zumindest gilt das bei Stans Yellow Tape. Hatte schon mal Bergab von der Auronzo Hütte bei -17% das Vergnügen eines sofortigen Luftentweichens  daher zwei Lagen minimum!


----------



## samedi (25. Juni 2017)

war von DT swiss so ausgeliefert.
Habe ja auch keine Probleme mit dem Felgenband, das ist in Ordnung. 
Der Reifen will einfach nicht in die Felge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (7. Juli 2017)

Muss noch mal nachfragen, wie der Stand "Conti GP4000SII tubeless" ist? Geht, oder geht nicht mit passender Felge?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (7. Juli 2017)

Wird wohl, wenn der 'tubeless' im Zusatz hat...verstehe die Frage nicht wirklich.


----------



## S P (7. Juli 2017)

Macht nix. Die TO*in wird es sicher verstehen.


----------



## Kwi-Schan (17. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

an meinem RR fahre ich seit Juni 2016 die Fulcrum Racing 3 2-Way-Fit mit dem Schwalbe Pro One (700-23) als TL. Ausprobiert habe ich sowohl Doc Blue von Schwalbe, One Shot von Tune und die Dichtflüssigkeit von Stan’s Notubes (auf der Schwalbe-Flasche steht, dass der Inhalt auch von Stan’s hergestellt wird). Dabei verwende ich ca. 40 ml Dichtflüssigkeit je Reifen. Gefahren habe ich die LR/Reifen-Kombination in der Zeit ca. 5000 km (was, ich weiß, für viele von Euch, wenig ist). Als Vergleich ziehe ich meine Erfahrungen mit dem Michelin Pro 4 Service Course heran – ich möchte gerne meine Erfahrungen mit TL mit Euch teilen.

Um es vorweg zu sagen: Liegen geblieben bin ich mit der Tubeless-Kombination nie, aber sie ist deutlich pflegeintensiver als Reifen mit Schlauch: Das fängt beim Nachpumpen an, denn die Reifen verlieren, wenn das Rad nicht genutzt wird, deutlich mehr Luft und auch unterwegs muss ich öfter nachpumpen. Probleme bei der Montage habe ich keine, die Schwalbe Pro One lassen sich auch ohne die Montageflüssigkeit gut aufziehen.

Dennoch: Richtig zufrieden bin ich nicht. Ja, auch mit den Schlauchreifen hatte ich hin und wieder einen Platten, in den vergangenen drei Jahren vor dem Umstieg auf TL ca. 3 Mal bei rd. 10.000 km Fahrleistung. Mit den TL-Reifen bin ich – wie gesagt – noch nicht wirklich liegen geblieben. Mein Problem ist eher, dass die Reifen die Luft nicht wirklich halten und wehe, es ist ein kleines Loch im Reifen. Mehr als 5 Bar halten die Reifen beim Nachpumpen dann selten, sondern es pfeift schon beim Pumpen aus dem Loch. Klar, mir zwei, drei Mal drehen ist doch wieder dicht (vorläufig), geht aber während der Tour gerne wieder auch und verteilt die Dichtmilch über Rahmen, Schuhe, Kurbeln usw. (das Zeug sollte nicht fest werden, dann kriegt man es kaum noch ab...) Das sind keine großen Löcher, sondern von der Größe einer Stecknadelspitze. Flicken des Mantels funktioniert einigermaßen, hier habe ich bislang das TipTop-Tubeless-Set und das von Zefal (TipTop ist "tiptop", das von Zefal hält auf dem Pro One überhaupt nicht) probiert. M.E. sind die Flicken für RR zu groß, so dass ich sie immer klein geschnitten habe. Leider habe ich offenbar recht oft das Pech, mir kleine Löcher im Mantel zu holen…

Der Luftverlust durch die sich nicht richtig schließenden kleinen Löcher führt dazu, dass ich die Reifen fast zwangsläufig mit sehr wenig Druck fahre (meist stabilisiert sich der Reifendruck zwischen 4 und 5 Bar). Das führt auf der Lauffläche des Mantels zu höherem Verschleiß. Optimal sind nach meinem Empfinden 6 Bar – damit ist der Pro One mit der Racing 3-Felge eine stabile und schnelle Kombination. Dennoch - ich probiere jetzt mal den Hutchinson Fusion 5 Performance und bin sehr gespannt.

VG
Christian


----------



## Tobsn (18. August 2017)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:


> ...ich probiere jetzt mal den Hutchinson Fusion 5 Performance und bin sehr gespannt.
> 
> VG
> Christian



Das deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. 




Allerdings fahre ich den Schwalbe als 28'er auf einem Mavic UST Laufrad. Das ist schon ohne Milch dicht und mit Milch halt es den Druck über mehrere Wochen. Eigentlich kein Unterschied zu Schlauch.

Das Problem, dass die Milch den Schwalbe nicht nachhaltig und verlässlich dichtet hab ich schon bei unter 5 bar (4,5-4,8 vorne und 4,7-5 bar hinten). Hatte dieses Jahr 2 Defekte, beide Defekte wären mit Schlauch keiner gewesen, mit Schlauch war es seit Jahren kleiner. Bei mir waren die Löcher/Riss nur an der Außenseite, Innen war nie was zu sehen. Hab dann normale TipTop Flicken drauf und mit Schlauch für ein paar Tage auf einer Ersatzfelge montiert. War danach wieder dicht.

Ich werde sicher weiter Road Tubeless probieren, aber sicher nicht mehr mit Schwalbe. 

Bin gespannt auf deine Erfahrungen mit Hutschinson.
Ich will als Nächstes entweder den neuen Mavic YKSION PRO UST oder den Hutchinson Sector probieren.
Aber erst nächstes Jahr. Ab Herbst fahr ich wieder Conti 4Season mit Schlauch. Vielleicht kommt ja bis dahin noch was von Conti oder Michelin.


----------



## S P (18. August 2017)

Fahre mittlerweile seit einigen Wochen den Conti GP 4000 S II (25mm Version) auf DT R 460 Felgen mit der Conti Dichtmilch (ca. 40ml pro Reifen).

Die Erstmointage war etwas aufwendiger, da der Reifenkarkase sehr porös war und entsprechend stark schwitzte. Das hat sich aber relativ schnell gegeben und der Reifen war dicht.
Einzig am Felgenstoß war kurzzeitig noch etwas Luftverlust, der durch drehen des Rades und damit der Verteilung der Milch an der Stelle aber ratz fatz dicht war.

Anfänglich hatte ich gerade über Nacht kompletten Druckverlust. Ursache war das Ventil selbst, welches durch das einfüllen der Milch nicht sauber genug verschlossen hatte. Hatte darauf hin beide Ventile mit einem Wattestäbchen gereinigt und den Ventileinsatz leicht befeuchtet und mit ganz wenig Drehmoment werkzeuglos angezogen. Seit dem ist Ruhe.

Der Druckverlust über eine Woche hält sich auch in Grenzen. Fällt meist von 8 auf ca 5-6 Bar ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joffix (19. August 2017)

S P schrieb:


> Der Druckverlust über eine Woche hält sich auch in Grenzen. Fällt meist von 8 auf ca 5-6 Bar ab.



Gut zu hören, dass es auch anderen so geht. Ich fahre an meinem Gravelbike zwar 40mm Reifen, aber auch da ist nach einer Woche der Druck von 3 auf 2 bar runter. Wenn ich den Wartungsaufwand mit früher vergleiche ist Tubeless für mich ein absoluter Rückschritt. Mit meinem Conti GP 4000S hatte ich so gut wie keine Platten und der Druck wurde auch viel besser gehalten.


----------



## GustavS (19. August 2017)

Habt Ihr vor der Montage die Innenwand des Reifens gründlich und vollständig gereinigt? Ich habe zwei Beispiele (allerdings am 300g MTB-Reifen von Schwalbe) erlebt.

Zuerst die unvorbereitete Montage des Reifens mit anschließendem permanenten Druckverlust über mehrere Tage. Als er runtergefahren war, sah er innen aus wie neu.

Beim nächsten Reifen habe ich es anders gemacht. Ich habe mit Spüli und anschließend sogar mit Isopropanol den Reifen innen von allen Produktionsresten befreit und erst dann mit Milch aufgezogen. Der Reifen hielt die Luft wie mit einem Schlauch. Und ich fülle regelmäßig Milch (NoTubes) nach. Als ich ihn kürzlich abgezogen habe, hatte er auf der kompletten Innenseite einen millimeterdicken Latexfilm, den ich an manchen Stellen kaum abgezogen bekam, so fest hatte er sich mit dem Mantel verbunden.


----------



## Kwi-Schan (20. August 2017)

Guten Morgen,

@GustavS - äh, nein, ich habe die Schwalbes innen nicht gereinigt, bevor ich sie aufgezogen habe... Die Reifen waren auch "auf den ersten Blick" dicht, heißt, sie sind beim Aufpumpen schön knackend in die Felge gesprungen, Milch dazu - fertig. 

Der Druckverlust ist bei den Standzeiten schleichend und geht meist in vier-fünf Tagen runter auf 2-3 Bar. Und nach meiner Erfahrung reagieren sie schon auf kleinste, die keine Milch dichtet extrem sensibel: Mein Problem bei allen Versuchen mit Flicken der Reifen von der Innenseite her, war stets, dass ich die Löcher von außen gerade sehen konnte, aber in der rauhen Innenseite quasi keine Chance besteht so ein stecknadelspitzgroßes Loch zu finden. Hat dann sehr viel von trial und error bzw. man muss mit einem Stift versuchen, die Stelle möglichst gut zu markieren (was auf dem mit Latex-Milch behafteten Reifen innen wieder eine neue Herausforderung ist).

Gestern habe ich die Hutchinson (Fusion 5 Performance 700x23) aufgezogen - erste Erfahrung: Das Aufziehen ging ähnlich leicht wie mit dem Pro One von Schwalbe (ohne irgendwelche Hilfsmittel). Von dem Vorschlag, VOR dem ersten Aufpumpen schon die Milch einzufallen, wie Hutchinson das vorschlägt, kann ich nur abraten. Wenn der Reifen dann nicht bei ersten Pumpversuch richtig in der Felge sitzt und die Luft hält... gibt das eine ziemliche Sauerei. Letztlich ging das aber problemlos. Gut finde ich, dass es eine klare Empfehlung für den Reifendruck nach Gewichtsklasse gibt (für mich sind das 7 Bar), was es bei Schwalbe nicht gibt (da heißt es immer nur, die tubeless-Reifen würden mit "etwas" weniger Druck gefahren werden, als die mit Schlauch - zumindest habe ich nichts eindeutigeres gefunden). Die erste Ausfahrt war gestern problemlos und die Reifen haben den Druck gut gehalten (von 7 auf 5,5 Bar - das ist besser als ich es beim Pro One je gesehen habe). Komfort und Rollwiderstand waren für mich völlig okay, aber ich bin ja auch kein Rennfahrer mit übergroßen Ambitionen 

Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## GustavS (20. August 2017)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:


> ... äh, nein, ich habe die Schwalbes innen nicht gereinigt, bevor ich sie aufgezogen habe... Die Reifen waren auch "auf den ersten Blick" dicht, heißt, sie sind beim Aufpumpen schön knackend in die Felge gesprungen, Milch dazu - fertig.



"Dicht" waren sie bei mir ja nach dem Aufziehen genauso ohne "Reinigung" wie mit. Nur hat sich eben beim ersten Versuch im Reifen keine Haut ausgebildet, die dann von innen wie ein Schlauch wirkt. Im Reifen ist also der Latex"schlauch" von der verdunsteten Milch, der vor schleichendem Druckverlust schützt, und die neue Milch, die nach Durchstichen vor plötzlichem Druckverlust schützt.


----------



## Tobsn (20. August 2017)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:


> ... Die erste Ausfahrt war gestern problemlos und die Reifen haben den Druck gut gehalten (von 7 auf 5,5 Bar - das ist besser als ich es beim Pro One je gesehen habe)...



Hmmm von 7 auf 5,5 bei einer Ausfahrt? 
Ich würde so einen Druckverlust während einer Tour nicht akzeptieren. 
Wie schon geschrieben hab ich vielleicht 0,5 bar in 2-3 Wochen.  Ne Woche Alpen ging da problemlos ohne nachpumpen. 





GustavS schrieb:


> "Dicht" waren sie bei mir ja nach dem Aufziehen genauso ohne "Reinigung" wie mit. Nur hat sich eben beim ersten Versuch im Reifen keine Haut ausgebildet, die dann von innen wie ein Schlauch wirkt. Im Reifen ist also der Latex"schlauch" von der verdunsteten Milch, der vor schleichendem Druckverlust schützt, und die neue Milch, die nach Durchstichen vor plötzlichem Druckverlust schützt.



Beim Schwalbe braucht es aber diese Latex-Schicht nicht und wird sich auch nicht bilden, da der Reifen nicht schwitzt.
Von daher ist das Reinigen optional, aber nicht zwingend.


----------



## Kwi-Schan (20. August 2017)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hmmm von 7 auf 5,5 bei einer Ausfahrt?
> Ich würde so einen Druckverlust während einer Tour nicht akzeptieren.
> Wie schon geschrieben hab ich vielleicht 0,5 bar in 2-3 Wochen.  Ne Woche Alpen ging da problemlos ohne nachpumpen.



Nicht während derTour, sondern über Nacht, nach der Tour hatte ich noch die 7 Bar - Mittwoch steht eine größere Ausfahrt an, danach werde ich mal berichten, wie sich der Hutchinson geschlagen hat.


----------



## DaBot (22. August 2017)

Moin zusammen,

Habe schon mal ein bisschen recherchiert, aber noch nicht viel dazu gefunden: Ich habe bei meinen Schwalbe Pro One immer wieder kleine Löcher, die bei den hohen Drücken trotz Milch wieder aufgehen 

An einem Conti-MTB-Reifen hatte ich mich mal mit den Tip-Top-Tubeless-Flicken versucht, das war eine Katastrophe und hat gar nicht gehalten. Daher die Farge, ob schon mal jemand den Pro One von innen geflickt hat und wenn ja mit welchen Patches?

Man könnte doch zusätzlich zu einem Patch vielleicht einen Tropfen Kleber in das Lock machen, oder? Welcher würde sich da wohl gut eignen? Sekundenkleber wird ja hart, daher vielleicht nicht optimal.

Folgende Reapir-Kits (abgesehen von Tip-Top) habe ich noch gefunden. Jemand schon probiert?
https://www.bike24.de/p157925.html
https://www.bike24.de/p1177653.html
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Panaracer/Tubeless-Tire-Repair-Kit-MTB-p56718/

Hier habe ich noch was bei Pinkbike gefunden:
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/Tech-Tuesday-Three-Ways-to-Save-A-Leaky-Tubeless-Tire-2012.html
Also klar ist ordentlich die Stelle sauber machen mit einem Schwamm und Fett entfernen mit Bremsenreiniger (so weit so gut). Aber dann sind mir die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Produkten nicht ganz klar. Eine gute Idee ist bestimmt, das wie gezeigt am Ende mit einer Klemme zu fixieren und hart werden zu lassen.


----------



## Alumini (22. August 2017)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:


> aber in der rauhen Innenseite quasi keine Chance besteht so ein stecknadelspitzgroßes Loch zu finden.


Man könnte vielleicht eine Stecknadelspitze durch stecken.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. August 2017)

@DaBot
Da stimmt dann aber mit der Milch irgendwas nicht. Hast Du die richtig gut geschüttelt vorm Einfüllen? Wie alt ist Deine Milch?

Ich habe die Stans im Pro One. Man sieht feuchte Stellen, dort wo eine Beschädigung ist, aber dicht ist der.

Flicken funktionieren in einem „bemilchten“ Reifen nicht gut: 
Du müsstest die Stelle innen reinigen, etwas Kleber auf die Stelle und diesen Kleber halbfeucht abkratzen (Klinge). 
Damit hast Du chemisch aufgerauht. 
Danach Kleber drauf, Stelle nach oben drehen und warten, bis Du nix mehr an Lösungsmittel riechst. Flicken aufsetzen und feste andrücken. Fertig.


----------



## DaBot (23. August 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> @DaBot
> Da stimmt dann aber mit der Milch irgendwas nicht. Hast Du die richtig gut geschüttelt vorm Einfüllen? Wie alt ist Deine Milch?
> 
> Ich habe die Stans im Pro One. Man sieht feuchte Stellen, dort wo eine Beschädigung ist, aber dicht ist der.



Ich nutze die Schwalbe-Milch. Denke mal sie ist ca. ein halbes Jahr alt in der Flasche und im Reifen hab ich sie erst vor Kurzem nachgefüllt. Habe mir jetzt auch mal die Stans besorgt, aber die Schwalbe sollte ja auch von Stans sein laut Aufdruck.



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> @DaBot
> Flicken funktionieren in einem „bemilchten“ Reifen nicht gut:
> Du müsstest die Stelle innen reinigen, etwas Kleber auf die Stelle und diesen Kleber halbfeucht abkratzen (Klinge).
> Damit hast Du chemisch aufgerauht.
> Danach Kleber drauf, Stelle nach oben drehen und warten, bis Du nix mehr an Lösungsmittel riechst. Flicken aufsetzen und feste andrücken. Fertig.



Sprichst du von dem Tip-Top-Kleber, dieser blauen Masse aus der Tubless-Box? Oder von der ganz normalen Vulkanisier-Masse aus dem "normalen" Flickzeug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. August 2017)

DaBot schrieb:


> ...Sprichst du von dem Tip-Top-Kleber, dieser blauen Masse aus der Tubless-Box? Oder von der ganz normalen Vulkanisier-Masse aus dem "normalen" Flickzeug?



Ist (chemisch) das selbe.


----------



## DaBot (23. August 2017)

Danke dir! Dann werd ich es mal in der Reihenfolge probieren.


----------



## Kwi-Schan (24. August 2017)

Hi,
ich habe den ProOne durchaus mit erfolg mit dem TipTop-Set geflickt - das Zefal ging gar nicht. Und die beschriebenen Probleme hatte ich auch mit "frischer" Milch...

Noch kurz zu Fusion 5 von Hutchinson: gestern nach 125 km ein Druckverlust von ca. 0,5-0,7 Bar - das finde ich völlig in Ordnung. Fährt sich vom Gefühl her allerdings deutlich härter als der ProOne bislang.

Ach so, eins noch: Ich habe tatsächlich darüber nachgedacht, das Loch vor dem Flicken mit einer Stecknadel zu "markieren". Dann habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich ein Loch, das ich nicht sehen kann, nicht noch zusätzlich erweitern muss und habe mit Edding-Markierungen gearbeitet.


----------



## Tobsn (25. August 2017)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe den ProOne durchaus mit erfolg mit dem TipTop-Set geflickt ...



Bei mir bisher 2x ohne Problem. 
- Anrauen/Säubern mit Schleifpapier
- Tip-Top Kleber drauf
- Antrocknen lassen
- Flicken drauf
- Mit Schlauch montieren und mit 4-5 bar über Nacht stehen lassen.


----------



## DaBot (25. August 2017)

Habs gestern auch geflickt, allerdings ließ sich der Reifen danach nicht mehr dicht auf die Felge montieren  Ich glaube ich lasse den Kram jetzt erstmal wieder gut sein. Falls mir mal irgendwann wieder langweilig ist und ich es nochmal mit Tubeless probiere kauf ich mir vorher so einen Inflator...


----------



## samedi (27. August 2017)

DaBot schrieb:


> Habs gestern auch geflickt, allerdings ließ sich der Reifen danach nicht mehr dicht auf die Felge montieren



Auch Schwalbe Pro One? Hatte das auch bei meinen, sie wollten sich einfach nicht mehr in die Felge setzen.
Habe sie einfach mit einem netten Brief und Rechnung direkt zu Schwalbe eingeschickt, da die normale Reklamation nix ergeben hatte.
Habe dann 2 neue Reifen bekommen. Die sind nun seit 700km montiert und sind dicht (max 1,5bar Verlust pro Woche), mal sehen wie lange sie diesmal halten...

Mir würden die neuen Mavic UST Rennradfelgen ja auch sehr gut gefallen, aber kostet auch wieder 500+ Schleifen so ein Satz...


----------



## Tobsn (1. September 2017)

So, für mich hat sich Tubeless erst mal erledigt. 
Reifen will einfach nicht mehr als 3 bar halten. 
Man sieht keine Milch raus kommen, nix. 

Hatte somit diesen Sommer mit dem Schwalbe Pro One 3 Defekte am Hinterrad. 
Zwar jedes Mal mit kurzem Nachpumpen heim gekommen.
Aber die Defekte waren so, dass ich behaupte mit Schlauch wär es gar kein Defekt gewesen.

Hab jetzt für die dunkle Jahreszeit die Conti 4 Season aufgezogen, mit Schlauch natürlich.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. September 2017)

Welche Felge fährst Du?


----------



## Tobsn (1. September 2017)

Mavic Allroad Elite UST
Da passt der 4 Season optisch eh besser. 

Der Pro One war auf der Felge auch ohne Milch dicht.
Am Vorderrad war nach ca 4 Monaten noch die ganze Milch frisch wie am ersten Tag.
Reifen und Felge haben eigentlich gut gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (4. September 2017)

die neueren Pro One sind und bleiben pannenanfällig, leider. Dafür laufen sie sehr gut ab.

Bzgl. den Löchern/Schnitten im Mantel: siehe mein Post von annodazumal. Das Maxalami-Zeugs ist ideal fürs abdichten, und zwar ohne Demontage des Mantels. Ich hatte mit meinem neuen Maxalami-Set gekauft im Juni 2017 allerdings massive Probleme: die "Würste" hielten nicht im Mantel und arbeiteten sich langsam heraus. Hatte dann aus Zufall noch einige alte Maxalmi aus 2016 wieder gefunden ... siehe da die Halten ohne Probleme. Hatte die aber auch mit dem alten Werkzeug ins Loch befördert (das etwas "weiter" ist als das neue). Konnte noch nicht gegentesten, ob es am Werkzeug lag oder an den neuen Maxalami Würsten.



pug304 schrieb:


> für diejenigen, die im tubeless Mantel doch mal einen grösseren Schnitt haben, der einfach nicht wieder dicht werden will....
> 
> Das Zeugs hier http://www.maxalami.de/ ist zwar offziell für MTB Reifen gedacht,ich habs trotzdem an einem solchen Problemschnitt am Schwalbe One probiert. Und es funktioniert  Hatte aus Vorsicht erst mal nur 5bar gefahren, aus Angst dass es die Salami wieder raushaut. Blieb aber alles an seinem Platz und war sofort dicht. Gab einen kleinen HUppel vom überstehenden Material (habe 5mm stehen lassen, dass es nicht am Rahmen/Gabel schleift), das hatte ich dann nach ein paar Tagen mit dem Teppichmesser entfernt. Auch bei 6.5bar alles gut! Top!


----------



## Tobsn (5. September 2017)

pug304 schrieb:


> ... Das Maxalami-Zeugs ist ideal fürs abdichten,...


  
Maxalami ist bei mir immer direkt mit Schwalbe assoziiert.
Bei meinem letzten Schwalbe am MTB musste ich in 2 Wochen 2x mit Maxalami flicken. Beim 3 Defekt in den 2 Wochen konnte auch Maxalami nicht mehr helfen.
Mit Michelin und Maxxis fahre ich seit über zwei Jahren pannenfrei und Maxalami verkümmert im Rucksack.

Für mich waren sowohl am MTB als auch am RR die Versuche mit Schwalbe ernüchtern.
Schwalbe lässt sich leicht montieren, super schnell tubeless und dicht, fahren sich gut .... Aber sie sind einfach nicht zuverlässig.

@pug304: Hast Bilder von Maxalami am RR? Am MTB verschwindet es ja meist zwischen den Stollen und stört nicht.
Bei meinen Defekten glaube ich nicht dass Maxalami funktioniert hätte. Beim Letzen hab ich das Loch bis heute nicht gefunden.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. September 2017)

pug304 schrieb:


> die neueren Pro One sind und bleiben pannenanfällig ...


Kann man nicht pauschal behaupten: ich rumpel mit 100kg Kampfgewicht über alles drüber. Egal ob Schotter oder Feld-/Waldwege, Äste. Keine Probleme.


----------



## pug304 (6. September 2017)

Tobsn schrieb:


> @pug304: Hast Bilder von Maxalami am RR? Am MTB verschwindet es ja meist zwischen den Stollen und stört nicht.
> Bei meinen Defekten glaube ich nicht dass Maxalami funktioniert hätte. Beim Letzen hab ich das Loch bis heute nicht gefunden.



ja klar!

auf der Lauffläche fahren sich die überstehenden Rest komplett ab, siehe diese Bild. Vor 1000km eingebaut





warum auch immer habe ich an einem grösseren Stein fast an der Flanke einen Riss reingefahren. Da stehen die Gummiwuzzeln noch über. Eingabut vor ca. 2000km




alles ist Dicht!
auf den Radwegen hier im ländlichen Umland von Ulm werden die Rabatte gerne mit Kalkschotter. Wenn due Radwege dann vom gemeinen Bauer verwendet werden oder aber mit dem Kreiselmäher die Rände rgemäht werden haut es den Schotter auf die Radwege ... das wird in der Regel einmal im Jahr (!!) nach dem Winter abgekehrt. Der Kalkschotter ist messerscharf, wenn er durch fen Kreiselmäher geschleudert wird.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (23. November 2017)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Mavic Allroad Elite UST



Ich fahre Mavic Cosmic Pro Carbon SL UST mit den Ksyrium Pro UST-Reifen.
Ohne Milch waren die Laufräder schon dicht, haben von 5,5 Bar über 48h lediglich 0,3 Bar verloren.

Die Reifen fahre ich mit 40ml Dichtmilch und 5 Bar (60kg Körpergewicht) und habe gar keine Probleme mit Dichtigkeit.


----------



## Tobsn (24. November 2017)

Hört sich gut an.
Was für eine Größe fährst Du?
Mit was für einer Milch?
Dann bin ich mal auf deine Erfahrung bis zum Frühjahr gespannt.
Der Mavic Yksion Pro UST in 28x622 ist momentan ganz weit oben auf meiner Liste für nächsten Sommer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnuetz1 (24. November 2017)

Reifen sind 25mm breit, Mavic-Dichtmittel. 
Ich habe mir gedacht, bevor ich rumprobiere, nutze ich erstmal die Reifen und Milch, welche mit den Laufrädern kamen. 
Bis jetzt bin ich auch wirklich zufrieden damit. Allerdings habe ich auch noch nicht sonderlich viele Kilometer drauf. 

Auf meinen 2015er Ksyrium waren die Yksion Pro (Grip- & Powerlink) drauf, damals war ich von der Haltbarkeit sehr enttäuscht. 
Nach 1500km waren die Reifen schon echt stark abgenutzt, daraufhin habe ich sie gewechselt.


----------



## freetourer (24. November 2017)

Auf dem MTB fahre ich bereits seit einigen Jahren tubeless. - Da liegt es ja nahe, dass auch mit dem Renner umzusetzen.

Aktuell fahre ich DT Swiss DB24 Spline Laufräder mit Conti GP 4000S2 in 28mm.

Die sind nur jetzt teilweise etwas zuviel Slick - wir haben hier viele Alleen-artige Asphaltstücke, auf denen viel matschiges zerfahrenes Laub liegt.

Ich hatte schon überlegt den GP 4 Season in 32mm zu nehmen.

Leider sind die Reifen ja seitens Conti nicht tubeless-ready. - Gibt es da Erfahrungen?

Oder eine andere Reifenempfehlung?


----------



## Tobsn (25. November 2017)

Ausprobieren. 
Ich hab es nicht probiert, hab mit Conti und Tubeless am MTB eher schlechte Erfahrungen

Der 32 Conti 4S ist ein super Reifen
Bin ich im Frühjahr und beim Sizilien Cross gefahren. Ist aktuell wieder montiert. Gerade bei Nightrides einfach die extra Portion Sicherheit und Komfort.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. November 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> ...
> Leider sind die Reifen ja seitens Conti nicht tubeless-ready. - Gibt es da Erfahrungen? ...





Tobsn schrieb:


> Ausprobieren. ...



Nicht-TL Schwalbe RR-Reifen sind mir tubeless montiert von der Felge gesprungen.



Tobsn schrieb:


> ...
> Der 32 Conti 4S ... . Ist aktuell wieder montiert. ...



@Tobsn Tubeless? Oder mit Schlauch?


----------



## freetourer (25. November 2017)

Tobsn schrieb:


> *Ausprobieren*.
> Ich hab es nicht probiert, hab mit Conti und Tubeless am MTB eher schlechte Erfahrungen
> 
> Der 32 Conti 4S ist ein super Reifen
> Bin ich im Frühjahr und beim Sizilien Cross gefahren. Ist aktuell wieder montiert. Gerade bei Nightrides einfach die extra Portion Sicherheit und Komfort.



Mit Conti - MTB Reifen habe ich in den letzten Jahren keine Probleme gehabt.



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Nicht-TL Schwalbe RR-Reifen sind mir tubeless montiert von der Felge gesprungen.


Einen abgesprungenen Reifen hatte ich zum Glück bisher nur beim MTB - auf dem Rennrad habe ich da sicher keinen Bock drauf.


----------



## Tobsn (25. November 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Nicht-TL Schwalbe RR-Reifen sind mir tubeless montiert von der Felge gesprungen...


Mir ist damals auch der nicht tubeless Michelin runter gesprungen. Nicht schön.
Also lieber nur tubeless montieren, was dafür gedacht.



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ...
> @Tobsn Tubeless? Oder mit Schlauch?


Mit Schlauch, 3,8 und 4,0 bar bei 85kg.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. November 2017)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ...
> Mit Schlauch ...



Du hast schon mitbekommen, dass es hier um Tubeless geht? [emoji6]


Tobsn schrieb:


> Ausprobieren. ...





Tobsn schrieb:


> ... Also lieber nur tubeless montieren, was dafür gedacht. ...


Merkst selbst, gell!


----------



## Tobsn (25. November 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Du hast schon mitbekommen, dass es hier um Tubeless geht? [emoji6]...


Und?
Smalltalk hier neuerdings verboten?



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Merkst selbst, gell!


Was soll ich merken? 
Dass Erfahrung klug macht?
Dass Du kein Interesse an Erfahrungsaustausch hast?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. November 2017)

So sinnlos...


----------



## Schnuetz1 (25. November 2017)

Bei einem Gespräch mit Conti-Mitarbeitern dieses Jahr auf einer Händlermesse hieß es, dass für 2018 auch kein Tubeless-Reifen geplant sei und ob 2019 was kommt ist auch noch nicht sicher. 
Schade, denn die Gran Prix-Serie verdient es eigentlich, TL zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (25. November 2017)

Grail Felgen mit Re-Fuse Reifen > Alles bestens!
Muss öfters nachpumpen aber das ist jetzt nicht sooo wild.


----------



## Tobsn (26. November 2017)

De Re-Fuse hatte ich noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm.
Überhaupt Maxxis fürs RR. 
Dabei hab ich erst gestern einen Mud Wrestler tubeless montiert. 
Der ging ohne große Probleme drauf und war sofort dicht.

Was für ne Größe hast beim Re-Fuse?
Wie lang fährst schon? 
Gab es Probleme wegen nicht TR? 
Und was für ne Milch? 
Maxxis empfiehlt ja milch ohne Amoniak. Ich fahr bei mir am MTB Maxxis schon über 3 Jahre mit Schwalbe Milch, hat sich noch keiner aufgelöst oder wurde undicht.

Aber pass auf @Robert-Ammersee hat schon recht, wegen nicht TR, das kann ins Auge gehen.


----------



## davidhellmann (26. November 2017)

Tobsn schrieb:


> De Re-Fuse hatte ich noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm.
> Überhaupt Maxxis fürs RR.
> Dabei hab ich erst gestern einen Mud Wrestler tubeless montiert.
> Der ging ohne große Probleme drauf und war sofort dicht.
> ...




Die 32c und Milch ganz klassisch die NoTubes. Das einzigste ist das die luft nach bissl rumstehen immer auf 4bar runter geht aber das ist ok. sonst super dicht seit sommer. keine probleme und reifen rolle. super. Hatte vorher den schwalbe gone aber der rollte nicht so gut


----------



## bugfix (26. November 2017)

Hier sind ja einige Pro One Fahrer unterwegs: Wie findet ihr den Grip bei Nässe / Regen? Bin gestern eine Runde gefahren, die ich dann vorzeitig beenden musste bzw. die Heimreise etwas früher antrat. Ich musste über eine nasse Schiene (Fahrradwege gab es leider weit und breit keine), war schon recht vorsichtig aber so schnell hat's mir echt noch nie die Räder unterm Arsch weggerissen. Bin dann ein paar Meter über den Asphalt geschlittert. Immerhin: Dem Rad geht's gut, nur der Hebel an der Steckachse hinten ist etwas abgeschrammt + kleinere Kratzer an den Schutzblechen, nix weltbewegendes  Dafür hat mein Hintern die Farbe einer reifen Pflaume und ich habe halt ein paar Belüftungslöcher mehr in den Klamotten. Auf feuchtem Laub hatte ich eigentlich gar kein so schlechtes Gefühl, aber wow, da hat's mir echt kurz die Sprache verschlagen. Lustigerweise hatte ich Tags zuvor einen Satz Conti GP 4 Season für den Winter bestellt, bin schon gespannt darauf, wie der sich schlägt.


----------



## DerBergschreck (9. Dezember 2017)

Auf nassem Metall hat kein Reifen Haftung, auf nassem Holz nur Spikesreifen.


----------



## Tobsn (31. März 2018)

Servus,

nachdem ich letzen Sommer ja nicht so die super Erfahrungen mit Tubeless am Straßenradl gemacht habe, war es diesen Winter mit Schlauch und 4 Season auch nicht viel besser. Allein jetzt im Februar und März 3 Platten durch Steinchen.
Das Problem von Road Tubeless ist nach meiner Erfahrung, dass Drücke über 3,5-4,0 bar nicht vernünftig abdichten. Darum würde ich gerne einen etwas größeren Reifen, der mit wenig Druck gefahren werden kann versuchen.
Würde gern den Bon Pass versuchen.
Leider gibt es den Reifen in schwarz nur in der leichten Variante. 
Hat jemand von Euch schon einen Compass mit extralight casting tubeless gefahren?

Vielen Dank


----------



## davidhellmann (31. März 2018)

Zum Reifen nicht aber ich fahre Tubeless mit 4-6 Bar. Hatte bisher Maxxis Re-Fuse und Schwalbe G-One. Klar ich muss vielleicht öfters mal nachpumpen aber hatte auch keine Platten bisher.


----------



## ForG (1. April 2018)

Ich habe TL selbst beim MTB aufgegeben, ich hatte genauso viele Platten, die einen Schlauchersatz forderten, wie ohne TL. Komischerweise fahre ich seit Monaten pannenfrei (mit Schlauch) mmehrere tausend Kilometer.
Beim RR wird es durch die höheren Drücke sicher nicht einfacher. Ein Vorteil von TL wäre es meiner Meinung nach, wenn man den Platten nicht bemerken würde, weil er sofort abgedichtet wird. Bei 7 - 8 bar wird das in der Regel aber nicht funktionieren, selbst bei 2 bar ist das kein Selbstläufer. Daher bleibe ich bei Schläuchen.


----------



## DaBot (1. April 2018)

Ich hab beim MTB jetzt auch wieder auf Schläuche umgerüstet. Weniger Platten hatte ich nicht und die Sauerei beim Schlauch reinziehen ging mir auf den Zeiger... 

Am Renner habe ich am Vorderrad mit Tubeless keine Probleme, hinten nicht weniger Platten als mit Schlauch. Das selbe gilt für das Gravelrad. Tendenziell würde ich sagen, dass es bei neuen Reifen immer ganz gut klappt, sobald aber mal ein Loch drin war oder die Reifen etwas dünner gefahren wurden, dann wird es nervig.

Am Renner fahre ich Tubeless nur noch in den Alpen wegen der Vorteile bei der Hitze während des Bremsens. Am Gravelrad werde ich es wohl erstmal lassen, weil es ganz gut klappt, aber wenn die Platten wieder mehr werden, dann werde ich auch nicht zögern, wieder zurück zu wechseln.

Evtl. werde ich irgendwann mal die Tubolito-Schläuche probieren. Im Moment sind mir die aber irgendwie zu teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (1. April 2018)

Das mit den mehr Platten ist interessant. fahre slles Tubeless und hab keine Platten mehr. Vor paar Jahren mal in Köln aber bissl dreck in das grosse loch und das rad nach unten gedreht das die Milch arbeiten kann hätte wohl geholfen. War eher mein Fehler dann


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. April 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Das mit den mehr Platten ist interessant. ...


Tippe da auch eher auf Anwenderfehler. Oder Getrolle. [emoji6]


----------



## DaBot (2. April 2018)

Keiner schreibt was von mehr Platten sondern von „nicht weniger“.


----------



## Tobsn (3. April 2018)

Obwohl ich seit Jahren nur noch Tubeless am MTB fahre, kann ich sehr gut verstehen, dass manche wieder von Tubeless auf Schlauch wechseln.
Bei mir hatte sich beim Umstieg von Schlauch auf Tubeless nur die Art der Defekte geändert, nicht die Häufigkeit.
Mit Schlauch hat man Durchstiche und Snakebites, mit Tubeless Cuts und abgerissene Stollen. 
Ich bin mit Tubeless am MTB erst glücklich seit ich schwerere Reifen fahre und von Schwalbe/Conti auf Michelin/Maxxis umgestiegen bin. 

Aber zurück zum Thema.
Hab mich jetzt doch gegen den Compass entschieden, zu dünne, empfindliche Karkasse in schwarz.
Da ich eh einen Mavic UST Laufradsatz am Renner fahre, hab ich mich für den YKSION PRO UST in 28mm entschieden.
Hutchinson ist ja einer der Vorreiter in Tubeless am RR, hoffe der kann was. 
Werde berichten.


----------



## Tobsn (4. April 2018)

Jemand den Road Tubeless Test in der RoadBike gelesen?
Gibt es neue Erkenntnisse, außer dass Schwalbe out of the Box Testsieger ist?
Haben die mal einen Schnitttest oder ähnliches gemacht?
Ein Test bis zu welchem Druck z.B 2mm Schnitte dauerhaft geschlossen werden wäre interessant.


----------



## Protorix (5. April 2018)

Ich fahre auf meinem Cross Rad einen Schwalbe S-One TL in 30mm, weit außerhalb der Spezifikationen dieses Reifens. 

Es ist eine sehr gute Sache. 
Allerdings ist mein Systemgewicht nicht allzugroß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (5. April 2018)

Protorix schrieb:


> Ich fahre auf meinem Cross Rad einen Schwalbe S-One TL in 30mm, weit außerhalb der Spezifikationen dieses Reifens.
> 
> Es ist eine sehr gute Sache.
> Allerdings ist mein Systemgewicht nicht allzugroß.


Ich nehme an Tubeless? Überlege den Reifen ans Rad meiner Freundin zu montieren, um den Einsatzbereich des Rades auf Schotterwege zu erweitern. Was fährst du denn für Wege mit dem S-One?


----------



## Protorix (5. April 2018)

Ich fahre schon 80% auf der Straße aber die anderen 20% sind zum Teil auch mal grober Schotter. Sagen wir mal: das sind Wege, die ich früher mit dem HT MTB gefahren bin. Es ist auch durchaus schon vorgekommen, dass die Dichtmilch zum Einsatz kam und ich habe an dem Rad auch eine Pumpe dabei. In meinen Augen ist es unglaublich, was der Reifen schon ausgehalten hat. Allerdings habe ich eben nur ca. 65kilo, ich inkl Kleidung, und nochmal 7,5kg, das Rad.

Wenn ich das Rad mehr auf Schotter nutzen würde, würde ich auch einen anderen Reifen fahren aber es ist sehr angenehm, weniger befahrene Straßen miteinander, durch den ein oder anderen Schotterweg / Waldweg / gar kein Weg zu verbinden.

Schwalbe (ohne, dass ich jetzt nochmal nachschaue) hat den Namen S-One auslaufen lassen und vertreibt den Reifen jetzt als G-One, eben mit den 30mm, vorher waren G-One nur die Gravel Versionen, evtl. haben sie der 30mm Version eine stärkere Außenhaut verpasst.


----------



## DaBot (6. April 2018)

Merci!


----------



## Bench (13. April 2018)

Hat einer der tubeless-Umrüster zufällig seinen alten Reifen günstig abzugeben?
Brauche einen 700x25c (25x622) Faltreifen (wegen Versand), da mein Durano nen Cut hat.
Im Bikemarkt findet sich kaum was, bzw. ein Verkäufer antwortet nicht.
Im Shop bestellen tu ich erst, wenn keiner was hat, da ich wegen Umweltschutzgedanken nix neues kaufen will, wenn jemand was gebrauchtes hat.

Hat sich erledigt, hab einen Satz Conti GP 4000S II in 700x23c bestellt.
Sollte mir 23c zu hart sein, hab ich nun auch einen Verkäufer für einen Satz 700x25c gefunden


----------



## Tobsn (14. April 2018)

Kein schlechter Gedanke. Ich hätte da genau das Gegenteil anzubieten.
Wer möchte mal Tubeless versuchen? Könnte meine 3 Schwalbe Pro One in 28-622 abgeben.
1 Reifen wurde den Sommer am Vorderrad gefahren, keine Beschädigungen.
1 Reifen ca 4000 km am Hinterrad und wurde 2x geflickt, ist aktuell dicht.
1 Reifen ca 2000 km am Hinterrad und wurde 1x geflickt, ist aktuell dicht.


----------



## Shefffield (14. April 2018)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Obwohl ich seit Jahren nur noch Tubeless am MTB fahre, kann ich sehr gut verstehen, dass manche wieder von Tubeless auf Schlauch wechseln.
> Bei mir hatte sich beim Umstieg von Schlauch auf Tubeless nur die Art der Defekte geändert, nicht die Häufigkeit.
> Mit Schlauch hat man Durchstiche und Snakebites, mit Tubeless Cuts und abgerissene Stollen.
> Ich bin mit Tubeless am MTB erst glücklich seit ich schwerere Reifen fahre und von Schwalbe/Conti auf Michelin/Maxxis umgestiegen bin.



Dann machste was falsch.

Conti Speedking / Schwalbe RaRa tubeless mit Milch - völlig problemlos. Beides hauchdünne Reifen, und die sehen viel Schotter bei mir...

Test am Rennerle steht noch aus, aber die Giant PR-2 Felgen sollen ja von Haus aus TL können. Der Pro One reizt mich, wenn nur die Laufleistung nicht so gering wäre. Sind die 3000 km ein allgemein nachvollziehbarer Wert? Das wäre nicht mal eine Saison...



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Wer möchte mal Tubeless versuchen? Könnte meine 3 Schwalbe Pro One in 28-622 abgeben.



Wie hoch baut der 28er? Wenn er an meinem Sitzrohr vorbeigeht, könnten wir mal PMs austauschen.


----------



## erkan1984 (16. April 2018)

Bin gestern die ersten Kilometer mit meinem neuen SetUp gerollt,
Schwalbe ProOne 25mm, 
bisher positiv,
nur die Montage war ihne Kompressor nur mit dem Spanngurt-Trick durchführbar.
Ich werde wohl den Druck noch etwas absenken...
Hatte jetzt 6,5 und 7bar


----------



## Tobsn (23. April 2018)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ...
> Da ich eh einen Mavic UST Laufradsatz am Renner fahre, hab ich mich für den YKSION PRO UST in 28mm entschieden.
> ...



Bin jetzt ein paar Tage mit dem Mavic Yksion Pro UST unterwegs und bisher ... toi toi toi ... alles bestens. 
+ Reifen lies sich sehr leicht montieren, viel leichter als der One Pro oder 4 Season auf der Felge.
+ Bei 3 bar schon geploppt. 
+ Läuft sauber rund.
- Trotz UST war ohne Milch nach 12 Stunden die Luft raus, kann aber auch an den Ventilen liegen.
+ Mavic Milch etwas dickflüssiger als die Schwalbe/Stans, trotzdem gut zum Einfüllen über Ventil.
+ Mit 30 ml Milch super dicht.
+ Fährt sich mit 4,5 bar vorne und 4,8 bar hinten bei 87 kg sehr gut.


----------



## jenelajens (20. Mai 2018)

Ich fahre jetzt 2 Jahre Tubeless mit dem Pro One (28mm) und habe schon da Gefühl dass die Platten weniger sind. Ich hatte 3 mal die Milch, die mich vor dem Schlauch einziehen bewahrt hat. Aber ich muss auch sagen, Ich würde es nicht machen, wenn ich kein Kompressor an der Hand hätte. Mit Kompressor ist es mit dem Pro One auch deutlich mehr Stress wie beim MTB (Felge: DT Swiss R23, Bontrager Paradigm=DTSwiss).
Vergleich zu anderen Systemen fallen mir schwer, da ich nirgends mit Schlauch fahre und auf dem MTB seit 2006 TL fahre.

Laufleistung ca 4000 km, vorne hätte er länger gehalten, aber ein größerer Cut bis fast durch hat mich zum präventiven Austausch bewegt.

Abdichtung ist meiner Meinung eher von der Felge und weniger vom reifen abhängig. Manche Felgen sind einfach übel...

Stefan


----------



## Oseki (20. Mai 2018)

jenelajens schrieb:


> Ich hatte 3 mal die Milch, die mich vor dem Schlauch einziehen bewahrt hat.
> Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenelajens (20. Mai 2018)

Oseki schrieb:


>


Dreimal hat die tubeless Milch einen kleinen Cut bzw. eine Dorne permanent  abgedichtet.


----------



## Tobsn (6. Juni 2018)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Bin jetzt ein paar Tage mit dem Mavic Yksion Pro UST unterwegs und bisher ... toi toi toi ... alles bestens. ...


Kleiner Zwischenstand.
Nach den ersten 2000 km alles dicht. 
Der Reifen wurde auch nicht geschont und musste auf Zypern und Chalkidiki mit ganz schön viel Split und Hitze klar kommen.
Insgesamt taugt mir der Mavic bisher deutlich besser als der Schwalbe.


----------



## Tobsn (30. September 2018)

Der Mavic Yksion Pro UST in 28mm hat nach ca 6000km fertig 





Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden 
Kein einiger Defekt während der ca 6000km. 
Einzig nach 3 Monaten hab ich Milch nachfüllen. Wobei heute bei der Demontage noch richtig viel Milch drin war.
Vorderreifen sieht noch super aus und wird nächsten Sommer wieder drauf kommen.


----------



## Tobsn (30. September 2018)

Für den Winter hab ich den Yksion Allroad in 35mm montiert.




Den Gummi am Ventil hab ich schon korrigiert.

Nach der problemlosen Montage und den positiven Erfahrungen mit dem 28mm Yksion hab ich mich für den Winter auch für einen UST Reifen von Mavic entschieden.
Alternative wäre der Pirelli Cinturato in 32 oder 35 gewesen.
Mei hab ich heute im Keller geflucht. 
Normal sag ich immer, was mit dem Rennkompressor nicht Tubeless zu montieren geht, soll einfach nicht Tubeless gefahren werden.
Den Hinterreifen hab ich dann mit viel Schweiß zum Ploppen bekommen. Beim Vorderreifen musste ich dann den Gang zur Tanke antreten. 
Jetzt ist er drauf, dicht und hat die erste Ausfahrt hinter sich gebracht.
Dann hoffen wir mal, dass er den ganzen Ärger mit nem sorglosen Winter  wieder gut macht.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (1. Oktober 2018)

Wie gut hast du die Yksion Pro (25mm) runter und drauf bekommen?

Auf meinen Cosmic Pro SL UST sitzen die Reifen so dermaßen fest, dass wir zu zweit pro Rad 15 Minuten gebraucht haben, um den Reifen wieder auf die Felge zu bekommen.
Bin stark am überlegen, ob ich nicht mal andere Reifen ausprobiere.


----------



## Tobsn (1. Oktober 2018)

Damit scheinen wohl mehrere Probleme zu haben.
Ich habe bisher alle Reifen ohne Werkzeug/Reifenheber montiert und demontiert.
Wichtig ist halt den Reifen richtig in die Mitte des Felgenbett zu ziehen. Dann flutscht er leicht rauf bzw. runter.
Zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Oktober 2018)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Damit scheinen wohl mehrere Probleme zu haben.
> Ich habe bisher alle Reifen ohne Werkzeug/Reifenheber montiert und demontiert.
> Wichtig ist halt den Reifen richtig in die Mitte des Felgenbett zu ziehen. Dann flutscht er leicht rauf bzw. runter.
> Zumindest bei mir.


Zweiter Pro-Tip: bei der Demontage beim Ventil anfangen, bei der Montage gegenüber des Ventils anfangen.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (1. Oktober 2018)

Beides gemacht. Schön alles in der Mitte vom Felgenbett gehabt und auch auf der Ventil-Seite angefangen.
Fahre Tubeless schon länger und an allen meinen Rädern (RR sowie MTB).
So krasse Probleme hatte ich bisher nur bei der Kombi aus Mavic Cosmic Pro SL UST + Yksion UST.

Vielleicht habe ich auf einfach nur "schlechte" Reifen erwischt?!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Oktober 2018)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> ...um den Reifen wieder auf die Felge zu bekommen.
> ...





Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> ... auf der Ventil-Seite angefangen.
> ...



Bei der Montage GEGENÜBER des Ventils anfangen und als letztes beim Ventil über die Felge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnuetz1 (1. Oktober 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Bei der Montage GEGENÜBER des Ventils anfangen und als letztes beim Ventil über die Felge.



Meinte ich eigentlich. 
Habe aber in meiner Verzweiflung schon beides ausprobiert. 
Seifenwasser hat dann immerhin etwas geholfen.


----------



## GustavS (1. Oktober 2018)

Zur "Beruhigung" von Reifenwechslern, die beginnen, an ihren Fähigkeiten zu zweifeln: vor einiger Zeit hat ein Bekannter nach einem Platten seinen neuen Reifen nicht von seiner neuen Felge bekommen. Selbst der Radhändler musste dann zu Gewalt greifen und hat de Reifen schlussendlich zerschnitten. Vielleicht gibt es wirklich


Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> "schlechte" Reifen


 oder unpassende Rad-/Reifenkombinationen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Oktober 2018)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> ...
> Seifenwasser ...


Spüliwasser gehört nicht zwischen Felge und Reifen: sobald da Feuchtigkeit dran kommt, wird das wieder 'glitschig'.
Besser: Schwalbe easy fit.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (2. Oktober 2018)

GustavS schrieb:


> oder unpassende Rad-/Reifenkombinationen.



Wäre halt schade, wenn Mavic von Haus aus eine unpassende Rad-/Reifenkombination ausliefert.
Lauf "Werbevideos" soll das gaaaaaanz einfach gehen:







Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Schwalbe easy fit.



Werde ich mal ausprobieren, danke.


----------



## High_Flow (25. März 2019)

Hier meine Erfahrung mit dem Schwalbe Pro One tubeless 28mm nach über 6000km:


----------



## ufp (25. März 2019)

Gibt's eigentlich einen guten empfehlenswerten 26 Zoll tubless Slick Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. März 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich einen guten empfehlenswerten 26 Zoll tubless Slick Reifen?


Wozu? Gibt es denn TL 26" Rennradfelgen?


----------



## Deleted 344631 (25. März 2019)

https://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/rennrad-26-zoll-felgen-gesucht.128907/

scheinbar schon. Nennt sich dann Schlauchreifen


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. März 2019)

Hazelnoot schrieb:


> https://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/rennrad-26-zoll-felgen-gesucht.128907/
> 
> scheinbar schon. Nennt sich dann Schlauchreifen


Es gibt (gab) 26" RR-Felgen. Aber damals war TL noch garkein Thema.


----------



## ufp (25. März 2019)

Mit einem Tublessfelgenband sollten auch nicht explizit Tubless geeignete Felgen dicht zu bekommen sein.
Wie es ja bei den MTB Felgen ja auch der Fall ist.

Die Schalbe Kojak habe ich nicht dicht bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. März 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Mit einem Tublessfelgenband sollten auch nicht explizit Tubless geeignete Felgen dicht zu bekommen sein.
> ...


Habe ich ausprobiert. Funktioniert beim RR wegen der hohen Drücke leider nicht.

Aber vielleicht hat sich der Frager auch nur verlaufen und sucht Strassenreifen für sein 26" MTB.


----------



## Lonelybiker (7. Juni 2019)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Bin gestern die ersten Kilometer mit meinem neuen SetUp gerollt,
> Schwalbe ProOne 25mm,
> bisher positiv,
> nur die Montage war ihne Kompressor nur mit dem Spanngurt-Trick durchführbar.
> ...




Spanngurttrick? ich bekomme den ProOne nicht auf meine DT Swiss 411 Felge, bzw nicht ins Felgenhorn geschossen


----------



## High_Flow (7. Juni 2019)

Das hilft dir jetzt zwar nicht weiter, trotzdem möchte ich meine Erfahrung teilen:

Ich habe schon 4x einen Schwalbe Pro One Tubless (2x28mm 2x25mm) auf die Stans Notubes ZTR 340 Felge aufgezogen und es hat jedes mal sehr einfach funktioniert: Ganz von Hand oder mit etwas Nachhilfe von einem Reifenheber. 

Dazu mein Video: How to setup tubless without making a mess





Und noch eine zweite Langzeiterfahrung mit einem Schwalbe Pro One Tubless am Ende seines Lebens (ca. 7500 km)


----------



## Tobsn (11. Juni 2019)

Entspricht meiner Erfahrung.
Schwalbe lässt sich gut montieren, fährt sich schön, aber ist relativ schnell durch und dichtet dann selbst kleine Cuts nicht mehr zuverlässig.
Von innen patchen hilft.

Jetzt die 2te Saison auf Mavic Yksion mit Mavic Milch, der kennt das Problem nicht, bisher ohne Defekt.

Ok, einen 
Ist aber nicht mein Rad.


----------



## GustavS (11. Juni 2019)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Jetzt die 2te Saison auf Mavic Yksion mit Mavic Milch, der kennt das Problem nicht, bisher ohne Defekt.
> 
> Ok, einen
> Ist aber nicht mein Rad.



Bis zu welchem Druck hält der Reifen bei diesem Loch dicht? Ist das auch Mavic-Milch?


----------



## Tobsn (11. Juni 2019)

Versteh die Frage nicht ganz.

Also der Reifen war danach platt. 
Die Dichtmilch (Schwalbe BlueDoc) hätte die Schraube/Reifen vielleicht noch abdichten können.
Aber die Schraube (50mm) ging durch das Felgenband und Felgenbohrung in die Felge.
Da gab es nix mehr zum Abdichten.

Aktuell ist der Reifen mit Schlauch montiert um den Flicken und das reparierte Felgenband anzudrücken.
Danach sollte er wieder uneingeschränkt Tubeless funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (11. Juni 2019)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Versteh die Frage nicht ganz.



Ich hatte die Bilder zuerst so interpretiert, dass das Loch nach dem Defekt noch gedichtet wurde, jetzt aber von innen geflickt ist. 

Aber wahrscheinlich ist diese Lochgröße für die beste Milch zu viel.


----------



## Tobsn (11. Juni 2019)

Mit Schraube hätte wohl gedichtet.
Mit entfernter Schraube, hätte man testen müssen, aber denke schon, zumindest mit Notfallluftdruck.
Durch das kaputte Felgenband, war das aber alles hypothetisch.


----------



## S P (11. Juni 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich einen guten empfehlenswerten 26 Zoll tubless Slick Reifen?



Den Schwalbe Pro One gibt es z.B in 28-559 (240g) - fahre ich selbst tubeless am Liegerad.


----------



## DaBot (12. Juni 2019)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Entspricht meiner Erfahrung.
> Schwalbe lässt sich gut montieren, fährt sich schön, aber ist relativ schnell durch und dichtet dann selbst kleine Cuts nicht mehr zuverlässig.
> Von innen patchen hilft.


100% meine Erfahrung. Ich wäre interessiert wie es bei den neuen Contis ist.


----------



## Tobsn (12. Juni 2019)

Ja, da ist es vielversprechend ruhig.
Ist auf jeden Fall in der engeren Wahl für den Winter, in 32mm


----------



## Deleted 210077 (20. Juni 2019)

Mal was anderes zum Thema Tubeless. Ich habe einen Schwalbe Pro One den ich jetzt kurze Zeit Tubeless gefahren bin allerdings ist jetzt das Felgenband irgendwo undicht weswegen ich ihn vorübergehend mit Schlauch fahren will. Mit Schlauch ist das Mistding nicht rund zu bekommen. Fährt sich als ob ich dauerhaft auf Schlaglöchern unterwegs wäre und ist eigentlich unfahrbar. Wie kann es sein, dass ein Reifen der 3 Monate ohne Probleme rund lief auf Tubeless mit Schlauch dann so ein Problem macht. Hab schon alles probiert mehrmals montiert wieder rauf runter. Bin ihn auch mal eine Tour mit nur 3 Bar gefahren in der Hoffnung das mein Fetter Arsch ihn an der einen Stelle ins Horn bringt alles erfolglos. Selbst wenn ich ihn kurzzeitig mal auf 9 Bar pumpe wird das nicht.
Die Unwucht ist jedenfalls so schlimm das es mit den Hintern versohlt und man nicht ordentlich fahren kann.


----------



## Tobsn (28. Juni 2019)

kingofthering schrieb:


> ... Mit Schlauch ist das Mistding nicht rund zu bekommen....



Bis jetzt hab ich meine Reifen auch mit Schlauch zum Ploppen bekommen und danach liefen sie rund.
Hab gerade mein Macic Yksion zum Patchen mit Schlauch montiert, bei hab ich mal darauf geachtet. Mit Schlauch ca 6 bar benötigt hat, danach bei der Tubeless Montage nur 4 bar. Etwas mehr Druck aber ... rund.

Hast mal kontrolliert ob sich

Felgenband verschoben hat
Milch Reste an der Reifenwulst befinden?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. Juni 2019)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Mal was anderes zum Thema Tubeless. Ich habe einen Schwalbe Pro One den ich jetzt kurze Zeit Tubeless gefahren bin allerdings ist jetzt das Felgenband irgendwo undicht weswegen ich ihn vorübergehend mit Schlauch fahren will. Mit Schlauch ist das Mistding nicht rund zu bekommen. Fährt sich als ob ich dauerhaft auf Schlaglöchern unterwegs wäre und ist eigentlich unfahrbar. Wie kann es sein, dass ein Reifen der 3 Monate ohne Probleme rund lief auf Tubeless mit Schlauch dann so ein Problem macht. Hab schon alles probiert mehrmals montiert wieder rauf runter. Bin ihn auch mal eine Tour mit nur 3 Bar gefahren in der Hoffnung das mein Fetter Arsch ihn an der einen Stelle ins Horn bringt alles erfolglos. Selbst wenn ich ihn kurzzeitig mal auf 9 Bar pumpe wird das nicht.
> Die Unwucht ist jedenfalls so schlimm das es mit den Hintern versohlt und man nicht ordentlich fahren kann.


Wo ist die 'unrunde' Stelle? Beim Ventil?


----------



## Tobsn (28. Juni 2019)

So hatte jetzt im 2 Jahr meinen ersten Defekt mit dem Mavic Yksion.
Zumindest den Ersten den ich wahrgenommen hab und patchen musste. (Der Defekt oben, war ja nicht meiner und speziell)
War die Tage in Griechenland und gleich am zweiten Tag hinten deutlicher Luftverlust, vielleicht noch so 2 bar.
Hab dann im ersten Moment nix gefunden, Reifen ließ sich auch problemlos aufpumpen und Tour zu Ende fahren.
Bin damit im Urlaub ohne was zu unternehmen noch ca 600 km und 8000 Hm gefahren.
Hat den Luftdruck von 4,5-5,0 bar während der Touren gut gehalten, musste aber vor jeder Tour nachpumpen.
Insgesamt etwas besser als beim Schwalbe, aber ne dauerhafte Abdichtung bekommt auch der Mavic Yksion nicht hin.
Schlauch und normalen Mantel (Pirelli) hatte ich dabei, Wechsel war aber nicht notwendig.
Hab ihn jetzt daheim gepatched.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (28. Juni 2019)

GustavS schrieb:


> ...Aber wahrscheinlich ist diese Lochgröße für die beste Milch zu viel.



Ich am RR das Problem, dass die Löcher nicht "durch" den Mantel gehen (Pro One und Yksion).
Die Luftdichte Schicht zwar beschädigt ist, die Partikel aber nicht durchkommen.
Es kommt meist nur sehr wenig Milch außen an.


----------



## erkan1984 (28. Juni 2019)

DaBot schrieb:


> 100% meine Erfahrung. Ich wäre interessiert wie es bei den neuen Contis ist.


Habe seit 2 Tagen den neuen GP5000 TL in 28mm drauf.
Felge Dt Swiss 511.
Gefahren bin ich leider noch nicht.
Aber die Montage war ein Traum.
Zugegeben, den Reifen auf die Felge zu bekommen benötigt etwas Kraft und geduld.
Danach alles easy, mit Standpumpe befüllt, ohne MIlch, hält seit 2 Tagen den Druck.

Soweit bin ich begeistert,


----------



## vollesRohr (7. Juli 2019)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Mit Schlauch ist das Mistding nicht rund zu bekommen.



Liegt daran das der Reifen durch den Schlauch nicht korrekt auf den Sitz in der Felge kommt. Ich benutze das Schwalbe Montagefluid, das hilft ungemein. 10-11 Bar muss ich dann reinmachen das der Reifen auf den Sitz springt, ab und an brauch ich 2-3 Versuche. Ob das vernünftig funktioniert ist oftmals leider von der Felge abhängig. Ich hab da solche Aerics Gurken, mir graut vor jeder Panne.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (11. Juli 2019)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hab ich meine Reifen auch mit Schlauch zum Ploppen bekommen und danach liefen sie rund.
> Hab gerade mein Macic Yksion zum Patchen mit Schlauch montiert, bei hab ich mal darauf geachtet. Mit Schlauch ca 6 bar benötigt hat, danach bei der Tubeless Montage nur 4 bar. Etwas mehr Druck aber ... rund.
> 
> Hast mal kontrolliert ob sich
> ...



Mittlerweile hab ich ihn zwar rund bekommen aber beim nächsten Hoppala das kommt fliegen sie runter.

Felgenband war nach wie vor Tubeless also kann sich das nicht verschieben. Ich hab die Milchreste entfernt gehabt vor der Montage. Geholfen hat (glaube ich) letztendlich, dass ich mal eine vorsichtige kurze Ausfahrt mit unter 2 Bar gemacht habe die den Reifen ordentlich durchgewalkt und ins Horn gequetscht hat. Jetzt läuft der hintere mit Schlauch weil ich zu faul bin das im Moment zu ändern der vordere ist noch Tubeless und beginnt Probleme zu machen. Fällt innerhalb von 8 Stunden von 5 Bar auf ich komm ohne Durchschlag nicht mehr von der Arbeit heim ab. Werde wohl auch vorne, widerwillig, auf Schlauch umstellen aber wenns dabei wieder so macken gibt hol ich mir was billiges pannensicheres und werde vorsert Tubeless am Rennrad ad akta legen. Schade eigentlich die Pro Ones Tubeless haben eine wahnsinns Grip und rollen unfassbar leicht.
Bisher hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit Gravel oder MTB Reifen aber am Rennrad nervt es mich mehr als ich nutzen davon habe. Hätte nie gedacht, dass ich das je sagen würde.


----------



## wernerscc (11. Juli 2019)

Ich fahre seit ca. 3 Monaten die Conti Grand Prix 5000 TL in 32-622 auf meinem Pelso Brevet auf CR1600 Laufrädern von DT Swiss. Die Räder rollen phantastisch und bisher über mehr als 1000 km völlig problemlos. Montag und Demontage auch ohne jegliche Verrenkungen; bisher mit Stan's Sealant, demnächst mit Magic Milk Hi-Fibre, dank @hasardeur .


----------



## Shefffield (16. August 2019)

N'Abend!

Ich brauche mal Hilfe in Sachen Road Tubeless. Ich bekomme meine Reifen nicht montiert. 

Die Felgen sind Giant PR-2 (Serienausstattung beim 2017er TCR Advanced 1; 2019er sind meines Wissens sogar ab Werk tubeless aufgebaut), laut Giant sind sie für Tubeless geeignet. Ein entsprechendes TL-Felgenband ist ab Werk verbaut. Als Reifen habe ich Schwalbe Pro One TL in 28 mm und 25 mm probiert. Ventile: Erst Specialized probiert, die aber wegen ihres runden "Tellers" unten schlecht in den schmalen Felgen sitzen. Jetzt DT Swiss mit passender, halbrunder Dichtung im Sockel. 

Nachdem ich mit einem Standkompressor nirgendwohin gekommen bin, sorgt inzwischen ein Kompressor mit 60 l-Tank für Druck. Aber selbst damit ist es unmöglich, die Reifen aus der Vertiefung des Felgenbetts gedrückt zu bekommen. Die Luft pfeift einfach seitlich raus.

Was ist der Trick? Was mache ich falsch?


Ich habe sogar probiert, die Reifen vorher einige km mit Schläuchen einzufahren. Aber auch das funktioniert nicht richtig, denn es gab Höhenschläge. Die Reifenwülste sind so voluminös, dass der Schlauch die Flanken nicht am gesamten Umfang weit genug nach oben aus dem Felgenbett herausgehoben hat. Die Reifen sind auf meinen Felgen definitiv nicht dafür geeignet, mit Schlauch gefahren zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## High_Flow (16. August 2019)

Dicht-Milch schon eingefüllt? Im idealfall klappts auch ohne, ich mache sie jedoch immer schon vor dem aufpumpen rein.


----------



## Shefffield (16. August 2019)

High_Flow schrieb:


> Dicht-Milch schon eingefüllt? Im idealfall klappts auch ohne, ich mache sie jedoch immer schon vor dem aufpumpen rein.



Sowohl als auch. Ich habe einige Anläufe hinter mir...


----------



## High_Flow (16. August 2019)

Das hilft zwar nur bedingt um den Reifen nach aussen zu bekommen. Aber probieren würde ich es trotzdem. 
Zudem das Ventilherz ausbauen, dann geht mehr luft schneller rein. Nach dem Kompressor finger aufs Ventil und dann das Herz schnell einbeinbauen. Das sollte reichen, dass genügend luft im reifen bleibt um zu Dichten.


----------



## High_Flow (16. August 2019)

Bei mir haben die Schwalbe Pro One tubeless extrem einfach funktioniert. Sowohl in 25 als auch 28mm. Zum Teil sogar ohne Kompressor oder C02. Einfach nur mit etwas Herzblut an der Standpumpe. 
Das hilft dir natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## Shefffield (16. August 2019)

High_Flow schrieb:


> Zudem das Ventilherz ausbauen, dann geht mehr luft schneller rein. Nach dem Kompressor finger aufs Ventil und dann das Herz schnell einbeinbauen. Das sollte reichen, dass genügend luft im reifen bleibt um zu Dichten.



Sowieso. Ventileinsatz war draußen, aber auch damit komme ich nicht mal ansatzweise soweit, dass sich der Reifen aus der Vertiefung in der Felgenmitte Richtung Felgenhorn bewegt. Da tut sich überhaupt nichts, keinerlei Bewegung, und die Luft flötet mit 6 bar munter unter dem Reifen durch raus.

Nur am Rande: Ich fahre seit über 10 Jahren tubeless mit mehreren MTBs. Und habe von dicken Enduro-Pellen bis zu hauchdünnen Superleichtreifen (Conti Speedking zB) schon einiges schlauchlos gefahren. Das ist alles andere als was Neues für mich.


----------



## High_Flow (17. August 2019)

Manche schmieren Reifen und Felgenbett nach der Montage es Reifens nochmal mit Seifenwasser ein.  Wie derhier bei ca 9:40 :




Ich habe auch schon gesehen dass der Reifen von Hand für den haben Umfang auf beiden Seiten nach aussen gezogen wird. Dabei unbedingt im Bereich des Ventils bleiben, sonst bringt das nichts.
Ich hoffe zumindest eine Kombination aus alldem hilft!


----------



## Bikefritzel (17. August 2019)

Bei schweren Fällen bau ich zuerst einen Schlauch ein und pumpe bis der Reifen sich ins Felgenhorn gesetzt hat. Dann bau ich den Schlauch wieder aus und zwar relativ vorsichtig, so dass eine Seite des Reifens in der Wand hängen bleibt.
Dann mit Milch und ohne Ventileinsatz aufpumpen bis er sitzt.
Rest ist eh klar...


----------



## AlexoAlexei (17. August 2019)

Habe gestern den gefühlt 20. Tubeless Reifen montiert. Mit 6 Bar im Kompressor hats nicht geklappt, reicht für die meisten Reifen aus, aber nicht für diesen (Schwalbe Rocket Ronn TLE 2,25). Mit 7 Bar gings dann. Natürlich waren die Flanken mit Spüli vorgenässt, aber dennoch, ich würde es an deiner Stelle mit mehr Druck im Kompressor versuchen.

Übrigens, der neuen Conti 5000 TL ließ sich einfachst mit der Standluftpumpe montieren, so einfach ging das bei bislang keinem.


----------



## Shefffield (17. August 2019)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> Bei schweren Fällen bau ich zuerst einen Schlauch ein und pumpe bis der Reifen sich ins Felgenhorn gesetzt hat. Dann bau ich den Schlauch wieder aus und zwar relativ vorsichtig, so dass eine Seite des Reifens in der Wand hängen bleibt.
> Dann mit Milch und ohne Ventileinsatz aufpumpen bis er sitzt.
> Rest ist eh klar...



Danke. Da hab ich auch drüber nachgedacht. Das Problem ist aber, dass der Reifen so stramm auf die Felge geht, dass ich ihn komplett in die Vertiefung in der Felgenmitte schieben muss, sonst bekomme ich die Seiten nicht über die Felgenhörner.

Ich kann mal einen Versuch mit Maximaldruck im Kompressor starten...


----------



## wernerscc (17. August 2019)

Wenn der Spalt zwischen Felgenboden und Reifen so groß ist, daß die Luft durchpfeift, könntest du mal versuchen, den Reifen mit 'nem Spanngurt um den Umfang herum in die Felge zu zwingen, um damit den Luftspalt zu verringern. Nicht mit Schmierseife, oder ähnlichem Gleitmittel bei der Montage sparen.

Wenn alle Stricke reißen, hab ich auch schon mal das Felgenband neu geklebt, doppellagig. Die erste Lage schmal nur die Felgenlöcher gut abdeckend, nicht über die Humps, gut angedrückt; die zweite Lage breit bis an/in die Felgenwand, aber nur über den Humps und am Felgenrand an die Felge gedrückt, nicht jedoch ins Tiefbett gedrückt. Somit kann der Spalt zwischen Felgenband und Reifen verringert sein, weniger Luft entweichen und der Reifen in seinen Sitz springen. Ich hab die Luft auch ohne Ventileinsatz reingepresst, allerdings mit 8 - 11 bar und dem milKit Booster. Mit nur 6 bar hätte das wohl auch nicht geklappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## High_Flow (17. August 2019)

Druck rauf rauf rauf ist eh klar. Kraft ist Druck x Fläche und die Fläche ist ja viel kleiner als beim MTB reifen. Da muss wirklich maximaler Druck plus Volumen rein. CO2 Patronen sind sehr geeignet.


----------



## GustavS (17. August 2019)

Zumindest beim MTB hat sich bei mir auch bewährt,den Mantel  ,,auf links''umzukrempeln und dann einen Tag so zu lassen. Dadurch drücken sich die Flanken danach etwas mehr auseinander. Wäre vielleicht auch beim Rennrad einen Test wert.


----------



## Bikefritzel (17. August 2019)

Shefffield schrieb:


> Danke. Da hab ich auch drüber nachgedacht. Das Problem ist aber, dass der Reifen so stramm auf die Felge geht, dass ich ihn komplett in die Vertiefung in der Felgenmitte schieben muss, sonst bekomme ich die Seiten nicht über die Felgenhörner.
> 
> Ich kann mal einen Versuch mit Maximaldruck im Kompressor starten...


Das kann sehr eng sein, aber probiermal den reifen eben nur von einer flanke zu lösen und den Wulst in die Mitte zu drücken. Kannst du den Schlauch dannnicht rauspopeln?
Sag niemand das es einfach geht, aber irgendwie klappts meist schon.

Mach ich an meinen beschlauchten Bikes mittlerweile auch bei einem Platten so. Dann muss ich mit der minipume nicht so gas geben bis er wieder sitzt.


----------



## Tobsn (18. August 2019)

Shefffield schrieb:


> Danke. Da hab ich auch drüber nachgedacht. Das Problem ist aber, dass der Reifen so stramm auf die Felge geht, dass ich ihn komplett in die Vertiefung in der Felgenmitte schieben muss, sonst bekomme ich die Seiten nicht über die Felgenhörner.
> 
> Ich kann mal einen Versuch mit Maximaldruck im Kompressor starten...



Ich find es gar nicht unvorteilhaft, wenn der Reifen ganz im Felgenbett sitzt.
Schau dass der Mantel sauber um das Ventil liegt und das Ventil nicht am Mantel vorbei bläst.
Ein Trick ist dabei, das Ventil nach dem montieren des Reifen zu lösen und etwas in den Mantel reinzudrücken, dann das Ventil wieder normal anziehen. Jetzt sollte der Mantel am Ventil sauer links und rechts liegen.
Nach dem Ploppen dann Ventil nochmals kontrollieren und gegebenenfalls nachziehen.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (17. April 2020)

Hi, fahre am MTB seit ca. 12jahren Tubeless und am Rennrad noch Schläuche. Auch am MTB gab es anfangs keine Tubelessfelgen und nur die UST Reifen von Mavic. Ging auch so ... wie ist das Am RR. Bekommt man einen Conti 4000sII auch dicht?meine alte Mavic OpenPro Felge hat natürlich auch kein flaches Bett fuer Tubeless wie am MTB. Wäre sowas mit einem Tubelessfelgenband hinzubekommmen? Merci


----------



## Tobsn (17. April 2020)

Dominik, wurde ich nicht machen.
Die Chance, dass dir der Reifen von der Felge hüpft ist beim RR (Druck) höher und das Ergebnis schmerzhafter.


----------



## Shefffield (19. April 2020)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ich find es gar nicht unvorteilhaft, wenn der Reifen ganz im Felgenbett sitzt.
> Schau dass der Mantel sauber um das Ventil liegt und das Ventil nicht am Mantel vorbei bläst.
> Ein Trick ist dabei, das Ventil nach dem montieren des Reifen zu lösen und etwas in den Mantel reinzudrücken, dann das Ventil wieder normal anziehen. Jetzt sollte der Mantel am Ventil sauer links und rechts liegen.
> Nach dem Ploppen dann Ventil nochmals kontrollieren und gegebenenfalls nachziehen.



Ich gebs auf.

Das wird nix mehr. An Road Tubeless mache ich einen Haken. Mit meinem Material ist da nichts zu wollen.

Felge: Giant PR-2 tubeless
Reifen: Giant Gavia SL-1 Tubeless Ready, schon vorgeformt durch Fahren mit Schlauch. Aber auch Schwalbe Pro One TLE und Conti GP 5000 TUbeless habe ich erfolglos probiert. 

Extra DT Swiss TL-Ventile besorgt, weil die mit ihrem halbrunden Gummiblock in der schmalen Felge besser abdichten als meine gewohnten Specialized-Ventile. Die 5 bar aus dem Kompressor mit 60 l-Tank pfeifen einfach durch. Die Tage habe ich mir eine Lezne Pressure Overdrive besorgt, die über ihren Tank 12 bar ins Ventil schieben kann. Gleiches Ergebnis, pfeift am gesamten Umfang unterm Reifen durch. Wobei - eine Seite scheint sich tatsächlich ins Felgenhorn gesetzt zu haben, nach dem dritten Mal Aufpumpen und Ablassen. Die zweite Seite ist auch mit weiteren Versuchen nicht zu bewegen. Pfeift drunter durch. Seifenlauge ändert ebenfalls nichts dran.

Klar, Mantel ist sorgfältig ums Ventil arrangiert. Da geht die Luft schon richti gin den Reifen. Auch der Lezyne-Pumpenkopf dichtet gut ab. Ventil-Innereien habe ich vorher rausgenommen für maximalen Luftdurchfluss. Nix.

Da ploppt einfach NIX!


----------



## Bench (7. Mai 2020)

Shefffield schrieb:


> An Road Tubeless mache ich einen Haken.


?

Ich hätte schon lange vorher aufgegeben. Respekt, was du da an Geld und Zeit reingesteckt hast.


----------

